# January's IUI's anyone Else



## Mrstruth

This upcoming cycle which is dueJan 1st and on January 3rd I will start my meds letrozole to begin my process for IUI the pharmacy delivered my ovidrel and I am happy about that! I can't wait to get started so that I can see the results of this. I am nervous and scared but I am ready. 

Was wondering is there any more IUI ladies out there and what are your schedules for the procedure. We been TTC for over a yr and already it's exhausting


----------



## sugarpi24

We are going to try IUI this cycle as long as femera gets me to ovulate again. I hope I get more than one follicle this round. This will be my first IUI... a little nervous...


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> We are going to try IUI this cycle as long as femera gets me to ovulate again. I hope I get more than one follicle this round. This will be my first IUI... a little nervous...

I am a bit nervous as well. But I am ready I ovulated late this cycle by two days and so I know this month is a bfn it will shorten by by two days as well. My af is due jan 1 or second I will start femara on cd3. So I am so excited for this :happydance: when are you scheduled for af and are you doing progesterone suppositories this cycle


----------



## sugarpi24

I started af on the 28th so I start femera tomorrow...last cycle they gave me a trigger shot...that was all...what does the progesterone stuff do? My specialist knows we are planning IUI this cycle...so idk. Last cycle we did timed intercourse...it was my first time ovulating. :) so hopefully we get it this time.


----------



## Mrstruth

A lot of RE give the suppositories from cd13 until cd30 to support any possible pregnancy and to assist the lining in remaining thick


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh I will ask about it on my Cd 14 u/s..they never did that last time...I think I had a chemical last cycle...but there's no way to tell. Blood test was negative but its a long story. Hope I get a real bfp this cycle..


----------



## Christina78

Waiting for the witch to show - so we can start gonal shots and trigger shot !! I can't wait for our first IUI to start !!!:hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Thought I would hop on with you all as I am going in for my 2nd iui tomorrow am! Been ttc our 2nd baby for over a year now. Had 2 or maybe 3 follicles at my 12 day us, one might have been a cyst. I did five days of femara and then ovidrel. My ovaries feel like they are going to pop any minute. Praying for a baby this month as not sure how many more bfns that i can take!


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes I have had four chemicals last month I received 7 faint positives with frer. Blood test levels was 5 but anything under 7 at my clinic is not considered pregnant but she said she can tell something was going on because blood work at the middle of that month. my numbers were different


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ingodshand

sugarpi24 said:


> Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!

 Thanks! The iui went really well just having some cramps. my husband had a really good sample at 15m with great morph and motility. Now in the really painful 2ww! those evap lines are so evil! I hope this cycle will be great for you!


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh that's good news!!! I hope it worked!! Here's hoping for a bfp!! ;)


----------



## Christina78

Good luck ladies.. I'm just waiting for the witch to show up so I can get started !! I can't wait :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks! The iui went really well just having some cramps. my husband had a really good sample at 15m with great morph and motility. Now in the really painful 2ww! those evap lines are so evil! I hope this cycle will be great for you!Click to expand...

Hello ingodshand I am sorry last night we must was typing at the same time because I didn't see your story. Can you tell me what day you took the ovidrel because the nurse for my doctor told me cd3 I am waiting on my RE to contact back because I feel that is incorrect.

Sugarpi24 this may just be your month here. I have heard great things about femara and the success rate of it. 

Christina! I am in the waiting pool with you. We have been on this journey together a while now and I am ready to see our bfps :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

this will my second cycle of femera. so i hope i get more than one follicle this round! last round i got one large follicle. so we will see :)


----------



## Christina78

When I start my IUI - Im going to be doing Gonal shots... Im hoping to get 3-4 eggys ! :hugs: and catch at least one of those sneaky eggys :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

what do Gonal shots do? does it increase the chance of twins or more eggs or something? all my doctor is doing is an u.s at cd 14 and then trigger shot if everything is okay and then check my at cd21 on my progesterone level...


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> what do Gonal shots do? does it increase the chance of twins or more eggs or something? all my doctor is doing is an u.s at cd 14 and then trigger shot if everything is okay and then check my at cd21 on my progesterone level...

Sugar I hope all is well with you this cycle. I have my fingers crossed for you

I am so hoping this is our time ladies


----------



## Ingodshand

Mrstruth said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks! The iui went really well just having some cramps. my husband had a really good sample at 15m with great morph and motility. Now in the really painful 2ww! those evap lines are so evil! I hope this cycle will be great for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ingodshand I am sorry last night we must was typing at the same time because I didn't see your story. Can you tell me what day you took the ovidrel because the nurse for my doctor told me cd3 I am waiting on my RE to contact back because I feel that is incorrect.
> 
> Sugarpi24 this may just be your month here. I have heard great things about femara and the success rate of it.
> 
> Christina! I am in the waiting pool with you. We have been on this journey together a while now and I am ready to see our bfps :happydance:Click to expand...

hi, I took 5mg of femara on days 3-7 and then had an us on day 12 to check my follies. they told me to take the ovidrel that night and have the iui on day 14. I start my progesterone on day 16 and continue until I her a bfp or the witch shoes up!


----------



## Ingodshand

Mrstruth said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks! The iui went really well just having some cramps. my husband had a really good sample at 15m with great morph and motility. Now in the really painful 2ww! those evap lines are so evil! I hope this cycle will be great for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ingodshand I am sorry last night we must was typing at the same time because I didn't see your story. Can you tell me what day you took the ovidrel because the nurse for my doctor told me cd3 I am waiting on my RE to contact back because I feel that is incorrect.
> 
> Sugarpi24 this may just be your month here. I have heard great things about femara and the success rate of it.
> 
> Christina! I am in the waiting pool with you. We have been on this journey together a while now and I am ready to see our bfps :happydance:Click to expand...

hi, I took 5mg of femara on days 3-7 and then had an us on day 12 to check my follies. they told me to take the ovidrel that night and have the iui on day 14. I start my progesterone on day 16 and continue until I her a bfp or the witch shoes up!


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> what do Gonal shots do? does it increase the chance of twins or more eggs or something? all my doctor is doing is an u.s at cd 14 and then trigger shot if everything is okay and then check my at cd21 on my progesterone level...

The witch showed up !! Calling doctor in the am :happydance: gonal is injections and its a more aggressive fertility medication, make more eggys. I'm using the gonal because I only have one tube that is open so we are hoping to get more eggys on my good side. I used gonal when we tried IVF and we got 19 eggys the first time and 21 second time so I know I produce lots :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh wow! That's crazy and awesome at the same time! Lots of eggs! :) would they use that with femera or anything? Or is that to dangerous?


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Oh wow! That's crazy and awesome at the same time! Lots of eggs! :) would they use that with femera or anything? Or is that to dangerous?

I'm not sure if they would combined the two during one cycle.. You don't want to over stimulate, I do know that my doctor is going to lower my dose so I don't produce that many lol


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh okay :) that would be crazy to say " I'm pregnant with sextruplets" lol that's like 6 or something right :) I think my hubby would faint. Evrrytime I say I want twins he just rolls his eyes lol and says no! One is enough to start with maybe two total...maybe..


----------



## Christina78

Yeah multiples scare me but we are prepare if that's what happens .. More than two we are going to faint lmao :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol I told ppl I want twins a boy and a girl and get it over with and then get fixed...but triplets or something like that scares me :/ a girl in my class had twin boys her first pregnancy and I don't think it was planned..I was like holy crap! :/ I could only imagine! But they are great parents and the boys are so cute!


----------



## Mrstruth

Yes they will not allow more than one drug a cycle, when preparing and before they prescribe me the femara, they stated clearly to not use the Clomids. Tested again with ic and bfn so my af should be here by tues I am starting to cramp so :happydance: for me. I am so ready for this. My fertile window starts in twelve days. I am so ready ladies just plain out ready


----------



## Ingodshand

Just wandering for you all that have taken ovidrel.. Do you think it can make you depressed? I am really a very positive person, but felt so sad last month and this round after the shot?


----------



## Christina78

So today is CD1 for me - first full flow day !! I have my baseline appt on Wednesday !! I have to order my trigger shot and cerotide !! The cerotide helps me not ovulate to early ;) 

I'm excited and nervous !! Mrstruth your right behind me Hun - we are going to have our belly bumps together !! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Christina!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina yes I am Hun, now I am spot checking for her to bring her behind on. S ready for this IUI :happydance:

Ingodshand I don't know! This will actually be my first time taking it


----------



## Christina78

Yes Girly !!! I go to my appt in the am ;) I think I start shots tomorrow night :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy Christina!! Good luck tomorrow ;)


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina make sure to update us. I am so excited for you. Ladies af is two days late. I know I am not preggo i tested yest with a first choice and received a bfn so i am just patiently waiting


----------



## Christina78

Ok ladies !! I start shots tomorrow (gonal 75IU and Lupron .5Ml) then I go back to the doctors on Monday to see how my follicles are growing !!! I really hope I have lots on my open side (left) !! Pray and hope for a miracle:coffee:


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> Ok ladies !! I start shots tomorrow (gonal 75IU and Lupron .5Ml) then I go back to the doctors on Monday to see how my follicles are growing !!! I really hope I have lots on my open side (left) !! Pray and hope for a miracle:coffee:

I am praying your left side is flooded with follicles and you get knocked up lol


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck Christina! Hope you get a ton of nice eggs!


----------



## Ingodshand

Mrstruth said:


> Christina make sure to update us. I am so excited for you. Ladies af is two days late. I know I am not preggo i tested yest with a first choice and received a bfn so i am just patiently waiting

that is the worst feeling when you are late, but do not think you are preggars. Hope af shows up soon or you get a bfp!


----------



## Ingodshand

So I started my progesterone suppositories last night and all I have to say is Yuck!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> So I started my progesterone suppositories last night and all I have to say is Yuck!!

Are you serious? I was wondering how those suppositories were. So here goes. I was due to ovulate Tuesday 12/18 but I didn't get a positive until Wed around 9pm on Thursday it was a strong positive and Friday the positive was fading. Someone told me that I count the first positive as the day I was going ovulate so would that make Thrusday 1dpo or Fri. So according to calculation that throws my cycle to 4 weeks and a day tomorrow. Still no sign of the witch I am puffy around my panty line, underneath my tummy and I been having pressure not cramps since last night and twinges. I think my lining is breaking down. My lp is 13 so if wed is when I started ovulating then 13 was today. I read that your lp always stay the same so if you ovulate late then your af will be late. So hopefully she is here by Thrusday but Friday she would be definitely late. So I can start my meds and get ready for my IUI. IUI IUI IUI and that was a cheer lol :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

I love your iui cheer! The lp does stay constant at least we can count on that! The supps are not so bad too start but I have gotten a lot of cramping and leaking most of the day (sorry Tmi!) hope tomorrow is better


----------



## Mrstruth

I hope it is as well. I have my fingers crossed for you Hun. So when are you testing


----------



## Ingodshand

I normally have between 24 or 25 day cycles but the doctor told me to wait until day 28 which will be next Sunday. not sure I can wait that long but we shall see! do you know yet?


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> I normally have between 24 or 25 day cycles but the doctor told me to wait until day 28 which will be next Sunday. not sure I can wait that long but we shall see! do you know yet?

My doctor office told me to wait it out as well. I am trying to keep the patience


----------



## Christina78

I started my first set of shots (Gonal and Lupron) !! Hope I produce lots of eggys on my good side !! :happydance:


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> I started my first set of shots (Gonal and Lupron) !! Hope I produce lots of eggys on my good side !! :happydance:

I am so happy for you and hoping this is your time


----------



## angelmom27

Hi Ladies

Im hoping to join in on your convo. Im presently trying my third IUI (but first one with injectables). To give a quick background on me, my hubby (26) and I (27) have been trying to conceive for three years and got pregnant on our third IUI (on femara with one follicle) last Feb. Unfortunately our daughter was still born at 21 weeks due to a spontaneous heart defect. This is something no parent should experience but we are hoping our angel Elizabeth will help us on our journey.
Since losing Elizabeth in July, we have had two failed IUI 9 one in nov and one in dec). The IUI only had one egg (first month left ovary, second month right). We are hoping that injectables will do the trick and get eggs on both ovaries (we had our success with Elizabeth on my left ovary so hoping for some on that side!) and may move onto IVF soon if it doesnt work because Im just feeling so emotionally drained from it all and ready to move forward.

Have any of you done injectables on an IUI before? My RE said that sometimes you can get too many eggs and it be canceled :S really hoping thats not the case!

so happy we can all be here to support each other on our next IUI and hopefully we can all have some success!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks! The iui went really well just having some cramps. my husband had a really good sample at 15m with great morph and motility. Now in the really painful 2ww! those evap lines are so evil! I hope this cycle will be great for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ingodshand I am sorry last night we must was typing at the same time because I didn't see your story. Can you tell me what day you took the ovidrel because the nurse for my doctor told me cd3 I am waiting on my RE to contact back because I feel that is incorrect.
> 
> Sugarpi24 this may just be your month here. I have heard great things about femara and the success rate of it.
> 
> Christina! I am in the waiting pool with you. We have been on this journey together a while now and I am ready to see our bfps :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hi, I took 5mg of femara on days 3-7 and then had an us on day 12 to check my follies. they told me to take the ovidrel that night and have the iui on day 14. I start my progesterone on day 16 and continue until I her a bfp or the witch shoes up!Click to expand...

I hear a lot of women are in femara 5mg my RE only placed me on 2.5 mg because she stated that I ovulate perfectly on my own and the meds were to just give me a little boost. My cycle is normally 26 days this cycle it was 31 I started spotting around 3 and I am still just very light spotting barely anything idk what's going on but I can't count cd1 until a full flow.


----------



## Mrstruth

:wacko:


angelmom27 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im hoping to join in on your convo. Im presently trying my third IUI (but first one with injectables). To give a quick background on me, my hubby (26) and I (27) have been trying to conceive for three years and got pregnant on our third IUI (on femara with one follicle) last Feb. Unfortunately our daughter was still born at 21 weeks due to a spontaneous heart defect. This is something no parent should experience but we are hoping our angel Elizabeth will help us on our journey.
> Since losing Elizabeth in July, we have had two failed IUI 9 one in nov and one in dec). The IUI only had one egg (first month left ovary, second month right). We are hoping that injectables will do the trick and get eggs on both ovaries (we had our success with Elizabeth on my left ovary so hoping for some on that side!) and may move onto IVF soon if it doesnt work because Im just feeling so emotionally drained from it all and ready to move forward.
> 
> Have any of you done injectables on an IUI before? My RE said that sometimes you can get too many eggs and it be canceled :S really hoping thats not the case!
> 
> so happy we can all be here to support each other on our next IUI and hopefully we can all have some success!


----------



## Mrstruth

:wacko:


angelmom27 said:
 

> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im hoping to join in on your convo. Im presently trying my third IUI (but first one with injectables). To give a quick background on me, my hubby (26) and I (27) have been trying to conceive for three years and got pregnant on our third IUI (on femara with one follicle) last Feb. Unfortunately our daughter was still born at 21 weeks due to a spontaneous heart defect. This is something no parent should experience but we are hoping our angel Elizabeth will help us on our journey.
> Since losing Elizabeth in July, we have had two failed IUI 9 one in nov and one in dec). The IUI only had one egg (first month left ovary, second month right). We are hoping that injectables will do the trick and get eggs on both ovaries (we had our success with Elizabeth on my left ovary so hoping for some on that side!) and may move onto IVF soon if it doesnt work because Im just feeling so emotionally drained from it all and ready to move forward.
> 
> Have any of you done injectables on an IUI before? My RE said that sometimes you can get too many eggs and it be canceled :S really hoping thats not the
> so happy we can all be here to support each other on our next IUI and hopefully we can all have some success!

Hello Angel well this is my first iui I have went through one IVF process where they ordered us injectables and also Christina whom is part of this thread has done IVF as well and is now currently on injectables this is my first and I am only on femara and doing the trigger shot. I think af is trying to show for I am only having very light very light spotting not bleeding. I can't count cd1 until full flow.nthe injectables aren't too bad but if you do have to many they will cancel hopefully this will not be the case for you. See with IVF they want as many eggs as they can get. I hope this is your cycle and I am sorry about baby Elizabeth I know she is watching over mommy


----------



## Christina78

Hi ladies I'm on my third day of gonal injections (75iu) I'm hoping to have at least two or three good size eggys on my left side - my right side is blocked so we are doing the shots only on the left side hoping to get that size to give up some good eggys !!! Next appt is Monday !! :hugs: 

Hoping for sticky beans for all of us :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Christina78 said:


> Hi ladies I'm on my third day of gonal injections (75iu) I'm hoping to have at least two or three good size eggys on my left side - my right side is blocked so we are doing the shots only on the left side hoping to get that size to give up some good eggys !!! Next appt is Monday !! :hugs:
> 
> Hoping for sticky beans for all of us :hugs:

good luck Christina! Are you having any side effects?


----------



## Ingodshand

Mrstruth said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks! The iui went really well just having some cramps. my husband had a really good sample at 15m with great morph and motility. Now in the really painful 2ww! those evap lines are so evil! I hope this cycle will be great for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ingodshand I am sorry last night we must was typing at the same time because I didn't see your story. Can you tell me what day you took the ovidrel because the nurse for my doctor told me cd3 I am waiting on my RE to contact back because I feel that is incorrect.
> 
> Sugarpi24 this may just be your month here. I have heard great things about femara and the success rate of it.
> 
> Christina! I am in the waiting pool with you. We have been on this journey together a while now and I am ready to see our bfps :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hi, I took 5mg of femara on days 3-7 and then had an us on day 12 to check my follies. they told me to take the ovidrel that night and have the iui on day 14. I start my progesterone on day 16 and continue until I her a bfp or the witch shoes up!Click to expand...
> 
> I hear a lot of women are in femara 5mg my RE only placed me on 2.5 mg because she stated that I ovulate perfectly on my own and the meds were to just give me a little boost. My cycle is normally 26 days this cycle it was 31 I started spotting around 3 and I am still just very light spotting barely anything idk what's going on but I can't count cd1 until a full flow.Click to expand...

I am not even sure if I ovulate but was hoping the femara would give me more than one egg and since I had three follicles about the same size than maybe it worked! My dh and I talked about twins last week but I might flip if it more than two! Just praying for one though!
I always spot for days before af shows. they let me go until 35 days two months ago, but not longer. Maybe call the doc on Monday to see if they want you to come in and just get your cycle started!


----------



## Ingodshand

Welcome angelmom27! So glad you reached out and shared your story. I am so sorry about your daughter. I cannot imagine the pain of losing a baby. I pray this cycle goes really great for you! can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ingodshand!! Hope it works for you :) my blood work was less than one but I got a faint faint positive on a IC...so I dunno ppl are telling me since I waited so long to look at it that it was an evap. But I don't think it was cuz it was a line! But anyways...on to this cycle start femera tomorrow!! Good luck everyone!
> 
> Thanks! The iui went really well just having some cramps. my husband had a really good sample at 15m with great morph and motility. Now in the really painful 2ww! those evap lines are so evil! I hope this cycle will be great for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ingodshand I am sorry last night we must was typing at the same time because I didn't see your story. Can you tell me what day you took the ovidrel because the nurse for my doctor told me cd3 I am waiting on my RE to contact back because I feel that is incorrect.
> 
> Sugarpi24 this may just be your month here. I have heard great things about femara and the success rate of it.
> 
> Christina! I am in the waiting pool with you. We have been on this journey together a while now and I am ready to see our bfps :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hi, I took 5mg of femara on days 3-7 and then had an us on day 12 to check my follies. they told me to take the ovidrel that night and have the iui on day 14. I start my progesterone on day 16 and continue until I her a bfp or the witch shoes up!Click to expand...
> 
> I hear a lot of women are in femara 5mg my RE only placed me on 2.5 mg because she stated that I ovulate perfectly on my own and the meds were to just give me a little boost. My cycle is normally 26 days this cycle it was 31 I started spotting around 3 and I am still just very light spotting barely anything idk what's going on but I can't count cd1 until a full flow.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not even sure if I ovulate but was hoping the femara would give me more than one egg and since I had three follicles about the same size than maybe it worked! My dh and I talked about twins last week but I might flip if it more than two! Just praying for one though!
> I always spot for days before af shows. they let me go until 35 days two months ago, but not longer. Maybe call the doc on Monday to see if they want you to come in and just get your cycle started!Click to expand...

I was talking to my DH about multiples and our chances :haha: he was like two okay three oh no lol I said well baby it's not up to us. I hope all of us catch the pregnant virus where everyone just fall pregnant


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope we have twins...my hubby not so much...lol :) I want a boy and a girl...and then maybe get my tubes tied after that...but we will see...we have to have our first one first lol ;)


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope we have twins...my hubby not so much...lol :) I want a boy and a girl...and then maybe get my tubes tied after that...but we will see...we have to have our first one first lol ;)

I wouldn't advise the tubal ligation I am a tubal reversal mom and I was very fertile before my procedure and now I am infertile and need assistance and I found that my tubes were bent during the process and stuck to my uterus for six years. So noooo not the tr. I want twins as well


----------



## Ingodshand

Boy and girl twins named Emma and Evan would be perfect! Here's to sweet dreams tonight!


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh..yikes mrstruth! Ill keep that in mind when it comes to that. :/


----------



## Christina78

I forget how weird my dreams get being on the meds !! :haha:

Mrstruth - yeah for CD1 and getting to start your meds !! :happydance:
I agree with you on the tubal - I personally will not do it again and would tell anyone that wants it done to think about it really really hard before having it done, think about birth control first ;) before going that route. I do have to say part of me is glad I did it and part of me wished I didn't 

Tubal is a very hard decision :hugs:


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> I forget how weird my dreams get being on the meds !! :haha:
> 
> Mrstruth - yeah for CD1 and getting to start your meds !! :happydance:
> I agree with you on the tubal - I personally will not do it again and would tell anyone that wants it done to think about it really really hard before having it done, think about birth control first ;) before going that route. I do have to say part of me is glad I did it and part of me wished I didn't
> 
> Tubal is a very hard decision :hugs:

Yes it is a big decision! At the time I made the decision I was in a unreconcilable marriage and was 22 with my third unplanned pregnancy. I wished I would have just gotten the IUD like I started to but I didn't. A regret of mines. But hey now me and my DH is trying and we will eventually get that BFP 

Afm today is cd2 tomorrow is meds day :happydance: I am happy about that. Oh how I want this IUI to do the trick


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Christina78 said:
> 
> 
> I forget how weird my dreams get being on the meds !! :haha:
> 
> Mrstruth - yeah for CD1 and getting to start your meds !! :happydance:
> I agree with you on the tubal - I personally will not do it again and would tell anyone that wants it done to think about it really really hard before having it done, think about birth control first ;) before going that route. I do have to say part of me is glad I did it and part of me wished I didn't
> 
> Tubal is a very hard decision :hugs:
> 
> Yes it is a big decision! At the time I made the decision I was in a unreconcilable marriage and was 22 with my third unplanned pregnancy. I wished I would have just gotten the IUD like I started to but I didn't. A regret of mines. But hey now me and my DH is trying and we will eventually get that BFP
> 
> Afm today is cd2 tomorrow is meds day :happydance: I am happy about that. Oh how I want this IUI to do the trickClick to expand...

YEAH for med day !! :happydance: Lets get this party started :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Only 4 more days til I find out if my follicles are good!! :/ hey ive been wonderig this...follicles are eggs right? No one has really explained it...they just say lets look at your follicles...


----------



## angelmom27

Thanks for the welcome and I'm happy we can all share as we go through IUIs together :)
I completely agree about the dreams on the meds! And since they have doubled my dose of femara before I start injectables on day7(tomorrow) I've been feeling really odd...... Not very hungry and kind of like I felt in my first trimester. I know I'm not pregnant ( obviously with the ultrasounds watching my follicles this cycle) but still just feel strange. Does anyone else have side effects like that? Also how many eggs have you ladies had with injectables? Anyone had a cycle cancelled? 
Hoping we all get our blessings this month!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

angelmom27 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and I'm happy we can all share as we go through IUIs together :)
> I completely agree about the dreams on the meds! And since they have doubled my dose of femara before I start injectables on day7(tomorrow) I've been feeling really odd...... Not very hungry and kind of like I felt in my first trimester. I know I'm not pregnant ( obviously with the ultrasounds watching my follicles this cycle) but still just feel strange. Does anyone else have side effects like that? Also how many eggs have you ladies had with injectables? Anyone had a cycle cancelled?
> Hoping we all get our blessings this month!!!

Christina I am soooo ready to pop these meds :happydance: Go girls this is OUR 2013 

Sugar yes the follicles are your eggs lol I was like :saywhat: when my RE said it to me at first lol 

Angel we are excited for you and hope that you have nice said follicles. I haven't had a cycle cancelled due to my follicles or anything but due to the timing of being able to start meds


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Thanks for the welcome and I'm happy we can all share as we go through IUIs together :)
> I completely agree about the dreams on the meds! And since they have doubled my dose of femara before I start injectables on day7(tomorrow) I've been feeling really odd...... Not very hungry and kind of like I felt in my first trimester. I know I'm not pregnant ( obviously with the ultrasounds watching my follicles this cycle) but still just feel strange. Does anyone else have side effects like that? Also how many eggs have you ladies had with injectables? Anyone had a cycle cancelled?
> Hoping we all get our blessings this month!!!

This is my third time on the Gonal and never had side effects besides feeling full near my ovary area like you went to a all you can eat buffet .. Just full and crazy ass dreams 

Before when I did IVF I got 20 plus eggs, so I'm hoping not to get that many but will find out more tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Okay so I am starting to drive myself crazy with symptom spotting. I know that progesterone can cause many of the same early pregnancy symptoms but do you all know if it also causes an acute sense of smell? Before I knew that I was pregnant with my daughter, I could smell everything before others and it started today. it is just the progesterone?


----------



## Brayr08

hey girls! Mind if I join? This month I will be doing my 3rd IUI and 3rd round of follistum injections, ovidrel trigger shot & progesterone suppositories. The last time I did this (August) I had 2 follicles measuring around 24 & 1 around 14 & DH had over 90 million good swimmers. Still got a BFN. I am currently on CD5 & go back for a blood draw to check my estrogen level & an internal US on Wednesday. I'm hoping for 2-4 good size follicles. Praying this is our month ladies!!!


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> hey girls! Mind if I join? This month I will be doing my 3rd IUI and 3rd round of follistum injections, ovidrel trigger shot & progesterone suppositories. The last time I did this (August) I had 2 follicles measuring around 24 & 1 around 14 & DH had over 90 million good swimmers. Still got a BFN. I am currently on CD5 & go back for a blood draw to check my estrogen level & an internal US on Wednesday. I'm hoping for 2-4 good size follicles. Praying this is our month ladies!!!

Hi - welcome !! What kind of meds are u using for injections ? I go to my first u/s to see how many follicles are growing tomorrow !! ;) my 4th day of shots (gonal and Lupron)


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> Okay so I am starting to drive myself crazy with symptom spotting. I know that progesterone can cause many of the same early pregnancy symptoms but do you all know if it also causes an acute sense of smell? Before I knew that I was pregnant with my daughter, I could smell everything before others and it started today. it is just the progesterone?

Ingodshand what's dpo are you? And that will say alot. 

Brayr hello :wave: Welcome to the wonderful world of TTC through Jan 2013 IUI. Out of all your IUI's have you ever received a BFP. Ae your body reacting good to the suppositories or have you even started yet? I hope this time you receive. Your BFP .Christina keep us informed tomorrow about your follicles.. Good luck :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

I am 9 diui so still might be too early??


----------



## Christina78

Ingodshand said:


> I am 9 diui so still might be too early??

Testing ? I would wait til 12 past IUI to test, if you can wait :hugs: I can see your BFP now ;)


----------



## Mrstruth

I agree with Christina! I would wait until I am 12dpo before I start testing. Are you doing okay? 

Well ladies I start my meds today I will take it around 12 this evening and Adam is goin for testing around 1pm


----------



## Brayr08

Hi - welcome !! What kind of meds are u using for injections ? I go to my first u/s to see how many follicles are growing tomorrow !! ;) my 4th day of shots (gonal and Lupron)[/QUOTE]


I am using follistim. 75 units cd3-8 (or longer if they tell me to).


----------



## Christina78

Hi ladies !!!! Yeah Mrstruth - you get to start meds tonight :happydance:

So I had my appt this morning .... Drum roll :happydance:
I have 8 follicles and each side all good sizes for now, I go back on wed :baby: holy moly babies lol - hope we catch at least one 

Also, they reduced my gonal from 75 to 37.5 - I guess they don't want me to produce more eggys :haha:

And I'm day 5 of meds .. Ooh yeah and I have to start to take baby aspirin too ;) 

Fingers and toes are crossed for us ladies !!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Christina!!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> Hi ladies !!!! Yeah Mrstruth - you get to start meds tonight :happydance:
> 
> So I had my appt this morning .... Drum roll :happydance:
> I have 8 follicles and each side all good sizes for now, I go back on wed :baby: holy moly babies lol - hope we catch at least one
> 
> Also, they reduced my gonal from 75 to 37.5 - I guess they don't want me to produce more eggys :haha:
> 
> And I'm day 5 of meds .. Ooh yeah and I have to start to take baby aspirin too ;)
> 
> Fingers and toes are crossed for us ladies !!!

I started and I am sooo nauseated but I took it. I am thrilled to be starting this procedure :happydance: ladies


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Christina78 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies !!!! Yeah Mrstruth - you get to start meds tonight :happydance:
> 
> So I had my appt this morning .... Drum roll :happydance:
> I have 8 follicles and each side all good sizes for now, I go back on wed :baby: holy moly babies lol - hope we catch at least one
> 
> Also, they reduced my gonal from 75 to 37.5 - I guess they don't want me to produce more eggys :haha:
> 
> And I'm day 5 of meds .. Ooh yeah and I have to start to take baby aspirin too ;)
> 
> Fingers and toes are crossed for us ladies !!!
> 
> I started and I am sooo nauseated but I took it. I am thrilled to be starting this procedure :happydance: ladiesClick to expand...

:cry: try eating or taking it in the evening before bed ?


----------



## Brayr08

Mrstruth said:


> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I am starting to drive myself crazy with symptom spotting. I know that progesterone can cause many of the same early pregnancy symptoms but do you all know if it also causes an acute sense of smell? Before I knew that I was pregnant with my daughter, I could smell everything before others and it started today. it is just the progesterone?
> 
> Ingodshand what's dpo are you? And that will say alot.
> 
> Brayr hello :wave: Welcome to the wonderful world of TTC through Jan 2013 IUI. Out of all your IUI's have you ever received a BFP. Ae your body reacting good to the suppositories or have you even started yet? I hope this time you receive. Your BFP .Christina keep us informed tomorrow about your follicles.. Good luck :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

I think I may have had a chemical. But can't prove it. I tested out of my trigger shot, then two days later I got a very light BFP. The same day I had spasms/cramps that encompassed my whole abdomin. I layed down right away until they went away. The next day I started spotting and the morning after that I had a VERY heavy period. 

The suppositories are working well. They are extending my cycles about a week. I used to spot for at least a week before AF showed up (one month I started spotting the day after O and didn't stop until AF arrived) and now I don't start spotting at all.


----------



## Brayr08

Christina78 said:


> Hi ladies !!!! Yeah Mrstruth - you get to start meds tonight :happydance:
> 
> So I had my appt this morning .... Drum roll :happydance:
> I have 8 follicles and each side all good sizes for now, I go back on wed :baby: holy moly babies lol - hope we catch at least one
> 
> Also, they reduced my gonal from 75 to 37.5 - I guess they don't want me to produce more eggys :haha:
> 
> And I'm day 5 of meds .. Ooh yeah and I have to start to take baby aspirin too ;)
> 
> Fingers and toes are crossed for us ladies !!!

When I did my first IUI about a year ago, I had at least 11 follicles and most of them died out and I ended up with 2 really good sized follicles (25 & 27 I think). Hopefully that's what happens with you girlie!


----------



## Mrstruth

Brayr08 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I am starting to drive myself crazy with symptom spotting. I know that progesterone can cause many of the same early pregnancy symptoms but do you all know if it also causes an acute sense of smell? Before I knew that I was pregnant with my daughter, I could smell everything before others and it started today. it is just the progesterone?
> 
> Ingodshand what's dpo are you? And that will say alot.
> 
> Brayr hello :wave: Welcome to the wonderful world of TTC through Jan 2013 IUI. Out of all your IUI's have you ever received a BFP. Ae your body reacting good to the suppositories or have you even started yet? I hope this time you receive. Your BFP .Christina keep us informed tomorrow about your follicles.. Good luck :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I may have had a chemical. But can't prove it. I tested out of my trigger shot, then two days later I got a very light BFP. The same day I had spasms/cramps that encompassed my whole abdomin. I layed down right away until they went away. The next day I started spotting and the morning after that I had a VERY heavy period.
> 
> The suppositories are working well. They are extending my cycles about a week. I used to spot for at least a week before AF showed up (one month I started spotting the day after O and didn't stop until AF arrived) and now I don't start spotting at all.Click to expand...

You may have had a chemical because for four months I always received lite positives from 11dpo until 13dpo then boom af arrives and it's a different af then my regular af. So I understand what you mean and went thru. To get excited and excited thinking the hcg is going to double and it only Fades and af come s a heartbreaker.


----------



## Ingodshand

Brayr08 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I am starting to drive myself crazy with symptom spotting. I know that progesterone can cause many of the same early pregnancy symptoms but do you all know if it also causes an acute sense of smell? Before I knew that I was pregnant with my daughter, I could smell everything before others and it started today. it is just the progesterone?
> 
> Ingodshand what's dpo are you? And that will say alot.
> 
> Brayr hello :wave: Welcome to the wonderful world of TTC through Jan 2013 IUI. Out of all your IUI's have you ever received a BFP. Ae your body reacting good to the suppositories or have you even started yet? I hope this time you receive. Your BFP .Christina keep us informed tomorrow about your follicles.. Good luck :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I may have had a chemical. But can't prove it. I tested out of my trigger shot, then two days later I got a very light BFP. The same day I had spasms/cramps that encompassed my whole abdomin. I layed down right away until they went away. The next day I started spotting and the morning after that I had a VERY heavy period.
> 
> The suppositories are working well. They are extending my cycles about a week. I used to spot for at least a week before AF showed up (one month I started spotting the day after O and didn't stop until AF arrived) and now I don't start spotting at all.Click to expand...

are you taking progesterone supps? Did they tell you why you werespotting? Your cycle sounds really similar to mine but the doctor did not think it was a big deal? I pretty much made then put me on the progesterone this cycle.


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> Brayr08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingodshand said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I am starting to drive myself crazy with symptom spotting. I know that progesterone can cause many of the same early pregnancy symptoms but do you all know if it also causes an acute sense of smell? Before I knew that I was pregnant with my daughter, I could smell everything before others and it started today. it is just the progesterone?
> 
> Ingodshand what's dpo are you? And that will say alot.
> 
> Brayr hello :wave: Welcome to the wonderful world of TTC through Jan 2013 IUI. Out of all your IUI's have you ever received a BFP. Ae your body reacting good to the suppositories or have you even started yet? I hope this time you receive. Your BFP .Christina keep us informed tomorrow about your follicles.. Good luck :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think I may have had a chemical. But can't prove it. I tested out of my trigger shot, then two days later I got a very light BFP. The same day I had spasms/cramps that encompassed my whole abdomin. I layed down right away until they went away. The next day I started spotting and the morning after that I had a VERY heavy period.
> 
> The suppositories are working well. They are extending my cycles about a week. I used to spot for at least a week before AF showed up (one month I started spotting the day after O and didn't stop until AF arrived) and now I don't start spotting at all.Click to expand...
> 
> are you taking progesterone supps? Did they tell you why you werespotting? Your cycle sounds really similar to mine but the doctor did not think it was a big deal? I pretty much made then put me on the progesterone this cycle.Click to expand...

She is very Non'chalant and it's more on what I want to do she is fine with it. I am thankful for her and requested the progesterone suppositories


----------



## Ingodshand

So there days just keep getting longer! I am going to wait until sat which will be 14dpiui. I still feel so bloated/ crampy and just wish I knew already!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> So there days just keep getting longer! I am going to wait until sat which will be 14dpiui. I still feel so bloated/ crampy and just wish I knew already!

I am so anxious for you to test already. I am looking forward to it


----------



## Christina78

I'm praying for you to get a BFP when you test !!


----------



## angelmom27

Ingodshands... I'm so excited to find out! When I got pregnant with my daughter I was on progesterone as well and didn't have any spotting but that's not to say you aren't pregnant :) my dad is an Obgyn and he said there are all different side effects. As for testing early, if you had an hcg shot a pregnancy test can show a false positive for up to two weeks afterwards.... That can explain a faint line and then your period a couple days later. Fingers crossed for you!!! :) 

Christina .. I can't believe you have eight eggs!!!! Will they still do an iui with eight? Our fertility clinic said she wants to see three mature eggs max otherwise they cancel bc the rise of quads etc :s 

I started my needles today ( day 7) after the four days of increasing femara. How long are you guys usually on the meds? I've heard it can make you ready to ovulate earlier? I'm normally a day 17 ovulate but wondering if ill be earlier now. I go for ultrasound Friday ( day 11) to see how things are going.... Here's hoping we have some on both ovaries :)

Do u guys normally get eggs on both when on injectables?

So excited for us!!! Got good vibes ladies :)


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Ingodshands... I'm so excited to find out! When I got pregnant with my daughter I was on progesterone as well and didn't have any spotting but that's not to say you aren't pregnant :) my dad is an Obgyn and he said there are all different side effects. As for testing early, if you had an hcg shot a pregnancy test can show a false positive for up to two weeks afterwards.... That can explain a faint line and then your period a couple days later. Fingers crossed for you!!! :)
> 
> Christina .. I can't believe you have eight eggs!!!! Will they still do an iui with eight? Our fertility clinic said she wants to see three mature eggs max otherwise they cancel bc the rise of quads etc :s
> 
> I started my needles today ( day 7) after the four days of increasing femara. How long are you guys usually on the meds? I've heard it can make you ready to ovulate earlier? I'm normally a day 17 ovulate but wondering if ill be earlier now. I go for ultrasound Friday ( day 11) to see how things are going.... Here's hoping we have some on both ovaries :)
> 
> Do u guys normally get eggs on both when on injectables?
> 
> So excited for us!!! Got good vibes ladies :)

Yes you should get eggys on both sides !! ;) my doctor didn't say they would cancel my IUI - they did lower my dose so we shall see what goes on Wednesday !! :hugs: I could do twins but more holy moly


----------



## angelmom27

Lol can you imagine triplets Christina!! :) we would definitely love twins as well but after everything we have been through a healthy baby is all I want... Or babies :) 

What day of your cycle will you be Wednesday? Will all eight mature and release? Or just a few?


----------



## Mrstruth

Well I wouldn't mind twins either to say the least! It's funny ladies my cycle is on my it's like my uterus has a heartbeat because I keep getting this throbbing sensations on the left and right side. I am on letrozole 2.5 for five days and they are ordering my progesterone suppositories so DH will go pick those up hopefully this is the cycle ladies


----------



## angelmom27

Mrs Truth...funny you mention the throbbing because I was definitely getting that sensation on my right side as well and last ultrasound it showed two eggs on my right and multiple tiny on my left. We got pregnant with Elizabeth when it was my left ovary ovulating so IM kind of partial for some eggs there :) Not to say that there is anything from with my right....just figure if my left worked once hopefully it will work again :)

Has anyone done low doses of injectables (gonal 50 a day) and not had eggs on both sides? Im so anxious to see whats happening on Friday!!!

When is everyone expecting to be inseminated? anyone usually earlier in their cycle than normal? Im hoping we dont have to wait another week until day 17 like normal.....the sooner the better! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I know last time my doctor wanted to do the IUI on cd15....so hopefully we can do one on Friday! :/


----------



## Brayr08

angelmom27 said:


> Mrs Truth...funny you mention the throbbing because I was definitely getting that sensation on my right side as well and last ultrasound it showed two eggs on my right and multiple tiny on my left. We got pregnant with Elizabeth when it was my left ovary ovulating so IM kind of partial for some eggs there :) Not to say that there is anything from with my right....just figure if my left worked once hopefully it will work again :)
> 
> Has anyone done low doses of injectables (gonal 50 a day) and not had eggs on both sides? Im so anxious to see whats happening on Friday!!!
> 
> When is everyone expecting to be inseminated? anyone usually earlier in their cycle than normal? Im hoping we dont have to wait another week until day 17 like normal.....the sooner the better! :)

We're usually anywhere from 2 to 4 days earlier than normal. I normally ovulated CD14 w/out these meds & my IUI's are usually either CD 10 or 12. I'm kind of hoping for CD11. It falls on a Saturday, so DH and I wouldn't have to miss any work. :)


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Mrs Truth...funny you mention the throbbing because I was definitely getting that sensation on my right side as well and last ultrasound it showed two eggs on my right and multiple tiny on my left. We got pregnant with Elizabeth when it was my left ovary ovulating so IM kind of partial for some eggs there :) Not to say that there is anything from with my right....just figure if my left worked once hopefully it will work again :)
> 
> Has anyone done low doses of injectables (gonal 50 a day) and not had eggs on both sides? Im so anxious to see whats happening on Friday!!!
> 
> When is everyone expecting to be inseminated? anyone usually earlier in their cycle than normal? Im hoping we dont have to wait another week until day 17 like normal.....the sooner the better! :)

I was on 75 gonal for 4days and got 8 follicles growing on each side so I think your on a good dose !! Praying for some good follicles !! :hugs:


----------



## angelmom27

Oh man eight eggs! I'm really hoping I get some nice looking follicles and get to do the iui by Monday or so :)
Thanks Brayr for letting me know its usually a few days early.... I'll be day 14 by Monday so hopefully something is on the roll by then :) 

Has anyone been put on meds for three days to stop ovulation so the eggs don't mature too quick? Our clinic mentioned that they check on day 11 ( around four days after injections start) and see what's happening and if you have some big follies they put you on meds to hold off ovulation for a few days so they don't get too big too quick 

I'm so excited to see what's happening :)

Sugarpi: how many eggs do u have this cycle? Are u on injectables as well? Fingers crossed for Friday!


----------



## Leaah

Hello ladies hope you don't mind me joining you. AF showed up so my first appointment will be on Thursday to get the ball rolling. IUI should be late January and I really hope this one is the one. Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## angelmom27

Hi Leaah and welcome! 
I hope this cycle is the one for you too! Have you been trying IUI for a while or is this your first? I've been successful on my third but unfortunately my daughter passed away at 21 weeks from a spontaneous heart defect and was born still. We have been trying again and are hoping to do our first IUI on injectables in the next week. Fingers crossed our angel is helping us :)


----------



## Leaah

Hi and thank you! I'm so sorry about your little girl. I've tried clomid with IUI three times all BFN's. My dr. decided to change me over to a combo of pills and injectibles. I did that for one month and all went well except we were unable to do IUI on that cycle because my DH was uable to get off of work (first time he was ever denied time off...go figure). Dr. said to go ahead on our own without IUI but still a BFN. Now I'm going to start with a combo of pills and injectibles again with IUI. Hopefully all goes well this time around and I get a BFP! Hoping that this cycle is the one for you too!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## sugarpi24

angelmom27 said:


> Sugarpi: how many eggs do u have this cycle? Are u on injectables as well? Fingers crossed for Friday!

I don't know how many follicles I have ill find out Thursday on cd14...and last time they gave me an injection (only one) after the scan to induce ovulation...and then they were going to do IUI the next day but we did timed sex instead...so hopefully we will have good follicles on Thursday!!


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> angelmom27 said:
> 
> 
> Sugarpi: how many eggs do u have this cycle? Are u on injectables as well? Fingers crossed for Friday!
> 
> I don't know how many follicles I have ill find out Thursday on cd14...and last time they gave me an injection (only one) after the scan to induce ovulation...and then they were going to do IUI the next day but we did timed sex instead...so hopefully we will have good follicles on Thursday!!Click to expand...

Sorry Ladies that I have been MIA today but the Letrozole has had me nauseated all day and not feeling well. 

Welcome Leah to our thread! :flower: I am sorry about your previous Bfn and I am sending you loads of :dust: that this will be your cycle. The reason I selected to do IUI was due to the fact that they wash the :spermy: and supposedly injects the healthy ones and can get closer to the place it needs to be to meet the egg. 

Were any of you ladies placed on progesterone suppositories. if so were they expensive for you guys and were there any side affects 
Sugar Good luck on Thursday I hope that you have enough good sized follicles 

angle how many iui's have you previously had and on your successful one what where the meds etc


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Oh man eight eggs! I'm really hoping I get some nice looking follicles and get to do the iui by Monday or so :)
> Thanks Brayr for letting me know its usually a few days early.... I'll be day 14 by Monday so hopefully something is on the roll by then :)
> 
> Has anyone been put on meds for three days to stop ovulation so the eggs don't mature too quick? Our clinic mentioned that they check on day 11 ( around four days after injections start) and see what's happening and if you have some big follies they put you on meds to hold off ovulation for a few days so they don't get too big too quick
> 
> I'm so excited to see what's happening :)
> 
> Sugarpi: how many eggs do u have this cycle? Are u on injectables as well? Fingers crossed for Friday!

I'm doing the IUI either sat or Monday !! We are almost the same day :hugs: sticky bean vibes for you !!


----------



## Mrstruth

Well these meds have me sick and very nauseated Clomids just didn't do me like this. I don't know what to do, stop the meds or continue on


----------



## angelmom27

Mrs truth... i would push through with the meds. I know it can be tough but our clinic said there are great results on injectables! I was on progestrone as well and yes they are really expensive but thats what worked for us and Elizabeth! I had some side efffect (mood swings, bloating, fatigue, breast tenderness etc...all similar signs of pregnancy are the side effects of progestrone) ... but i knew I was pregnant with Elizabeth when I had very tender breasts a coupel days before my period was due and I didnt have typical period ance lol. 
We got pregnant with Elizabeth on our third IUI with femara only and had one follicle. Since we started to try again we have done two IUI, each with femara and one follicle but no luck :( They suggested to do a combo of femara and injectables to get a couple of follicles to increase our chances....fingers crossed!!!

I go Friday to u/s and hopefully we have some good follicle brewing! :)


----------



## Christina78

Angel mom - I'm excited for you !! Praying for some good follicles :flower:

I had my appt this morning girls !! They lowered my gonal the last couple days and now I have 4 dominate eggys !! Yeah - I have a few others but they are really small ;) 

Right now my follicles are (11.5, 13, 13, 12) so looks good - hope we catch one :coffee:


----------



## Brayr08

Sounds good Christina! 

I had my appointment this morning. I had 1 follicle at 18. So tonight I will be giving myself the ovidrel shot and Friday morning I will be doing my IUI. So excited!


----------



## Leaah

Mrstruth...I was placed on progesterone suppositories when I did my combo round. My insurance thankfully covered them. I'm not sure if it was the progesterone or the injections but one of them made me feel very bloated and I had a bit of cramps nothing major though.


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> Sounds good Christina!
> 
> I had my appointment this morning. I had 1 follicle at 18. So tonight I will be giving myself the ovidrel shot and Friday morning I will be doing my IUI. So excited!

Yeah !!! I'm right behind you ;) 

I'm excited for you


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Well these meds have me sick and very nauseated Clomids just didn't do me like this. I don't know what to do, stop the meds or continue on

Hey babe - stick it out, you can do it !! How many days of meds do u have ?


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies although I haven't taken my meds for today. I will this evening but they had me not wanting to do anything but lay down because I was so sick. So I decided to move it until dinner time so in a few minutes I will take it, because then I have time to do homework for me and with my kids, prepare them for bed and school without the sickness. I am calling the RE in the morning to see when they are placing the Rx so I can pick up the progesterone because the pharmacy said that I had two days to pick it up and I had not so I have to have it called back in


----------



## Christina78

I'm glad you are feeling better or at least trying to avoid the sickness - I think if u can take it at night that would be ur best bet !! I hope you get lots of eggys !!


----------



## angelmom27

Brayr I'm so excited for you! Good luck Friday and that sounds like the perfect egg to me :)

Christina that's awesome that you have four eggs! Will I keep up the shots for a few more days to get them up to around 18 to 24mm? Hopefully ill be right behind you :) I also meant to ask about your IVf experience if you don't mind..... When did u do IVF and did u have any success or have any frozen blastocysts to try again? Just wondering what made u decide to try iui again. I'm hoping we get preggers in the next couple of months otherwise we will head down the IVF path too


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Brayr I'm so excited for you! Good luck Friday and that sounds like the perfect egg to me :)
> 
> Christina that's awesome that you have four eggs! Will I keep up the shots for a few more days to get them up to around 18 to 24mm? Hopefully ill be right behind you :) I also meant to ask about your IVf experience if you don't mind..... When did u do IVF and did u have any success or have any frozen blastocysts to try again? Just wondering what made u decide to try iui again. I'm hoping we get preggers in the next couple of months otherwise we will head down the IVF path too

I tried ivf first because my tubes were tied and we just wanted one wee old baby - so we tried that route first. I loved the experience. Our first ivf we got 19 eggys and by transfers day - day 5 blasto stage there were 4 ready so we transferred two embryos - none of my other eggys survived :( we got a chemical pregnancy which the doctors say is a good sign just need to find the right one to stick so we tried it again and got 21 eggys and day 5 blasto stage we had 6 ready so we trannsferred 4 - thinking ok one has to stick ! But again no eggys survived and again we got a chemical pregnancy. So heart broken, hubby and I decided to get my tubes reversed so we can have multiple times to try and more options besides just IVF because its soooooo expensive. So we had the reversal done and then after 4 months of trying we got a dye test done to make sure my tubes were still open and found out one was blocked ! Arrggg right ? So we had the laparoscopy done in Nov trying to unblocked it but that was a bust but my doctor said the other tube was beautiful and for us to try IUI to increase our chances !! So here we are trying our first IUI 

I know backwards Ivf first then IUI hehehe 

Just hoping for a sticky bean after the ruff year Last year :hugs:


----------



## Ingodshand

Just wanted to let you all know that I am out this month. af showed up with avengance last night. going to talk to my doctor today about possibly going to ivf! Excited about about what could be next but really sad today.


----------



## angelmom27

Oh Christina you have been through so much as well! I'm really hoping you get a sticky bean too! It's too bad that IVF didn't work but with any luck iui will :)
It's crazy that so may eggs can be taken out but only a few make it to blastocyst stage! I'm shocked they put four embryos in at once!! Our docs said that anyone until 35 will usually only get two embryos put back in to decrease the chances of triples or quads. 
Anyways I'm keeping everything crossed that this is your month :)
When is your next ultrasound?


----------



## sugarpi24

Going to do our IUI tomorrow morning...hopefully this is it! We have a 22 mm follicle to work with...again...my right side doesn't seem to want to work for some reason...my tubes aren't blocked so idk. At least we have one to work with!


----------



## Christina78

Ingodshand said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that I am out this month. af showed up with avengance last night. going to talk to my doctor today about possibly going to ivf! Excited about about what could be next but really sad today.

Dame AF ~ she never learns ! Im sorry hun but how exciting for the IVF !! Sticky beans for you !! 

how many eggys did you get this cycle ?


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Oh Christina you have been through so much as well! I'm really hoping you get a sticky bean too! It's too bad that IVF didn't work but with any luck iui will :)
> It's crazy that so may eggs can be taken out but only a few make it to blastocyst stage! I'm shocked they put four embryos in at once!! Our docs said that anyone until 35 will usually only get two embryos put back in to decrease the chances of triples or quads.
> Anyways I'm keeping everything crossed that this is your month :)
> When is your next ultrasound?

My next ultrasound in Friday morning !! cant wait to see how big they are .. its just amazing to see our bodies in action !!


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Going to do our IUI tomorrow morning...hopefully this is it! We have a 22 mm follicle to work with...again...my right side doesn't seem to want to work for some reason...my tubes aren't blocked so idk. At least we have one to work with!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Brayr08

sugarpi, good luck tomorrow! I pray our partners both have huge post wash sperm counts & that one of those swimmers find our egg. Very anxious to hear your numbers tomorrow. What time is your IUI scheduled for? DH has to give his sample at 7:30am & the IUI is scheduled for 10am. Did you do a trigger & if so, when did they have you do it?


----------



## sugarpi24

They gave me my trigger shot today at noon...hubby goes in at 9:30 and then I go in at 10:30...hopefully he does he/ we havent done anything in like 5-6 days...do they do a little SA before I come in or something with his stuff?


----------



## Brayr08

They will separate the good from the bad sperm & then before your IUI they should tell you what his count was after the wash. We had around 73 million our 1st IUI & around 95 million the 2nd time. This is the first time we'll only have 1 egg. Hope that's enough!


----------



## sugarpi24

Oi! I'm nervous...we haven't had an SA done because we don't want to know...so hopefully the IUI will still happen :/ 

Hope you get your BFP this cycle and catch that egg!! :)


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies :wave: Christina and Sugar good luck you guys. Oh Christina I am suppose to be right with you but I guess things happen for a reason. I am so happy for you ladies. 

Brayr when is your IUI? All my appointments are next week


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies :wave: Christina and Sugar good luck you guys. Oh Christina I am suppose to be right with you but I guess things happen for a reason. I am so happy for you ladies.
> 
> Brayr when is your IUI? All my appointments are next week

Youre not far behind :happydance:

Come ladies let's catch that eggy !! :hugs: I hope we all get our sticky beans


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> Mrstruth said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: Christina and Sugar good luck you guys. Oh Christina I am suppose to be right with you but I guess things happen for a reason. I am so happy for you ladies.
> 
> Brayr when is your IUI? All my appointments are next week
> 
> Youre not far behind :happydance:
> 
> Come ladies let's catch that eggy !! :hugs: I hope we all get our sticky beansClick to expand...

Bad news ladies, I am leaving to go out of town after all so we will be doing IUI next cycle, this is becoming irritating but I have to go and it's killing me. I wish I cold freeze dh's semen and still insert myself but I can't :cry: good luck to all of you


----------



## angelmom27

Ingodshands... I'm so sorry you didn't have luck this month but like Christina said... A new journey ahead! I know we may go the IVF route in a couple months. 

Brayr and sugarpi good luck today!!!! Keep us posted on how everything goes :)

Christina I'm going for ultrasound today too! Excited to see how many eggs we get..., fingers crossed :)


----------



## angelmom27

Mrstruth.... I'm sorry this cycle timing isn't working out for you guys. I know it's so difficult to juggle everything and keep up with fertility treatments. I'm hoping next month the timing is perfect for you and that you get to do an iui!


----------



## sugarpi24

My nerves really got to me last night...I'm here at the doctors office now. I could hardly sleep...just about all sorts of stuff like "what if hubbys sperm isn't good?!" " what if this house has black mold or fungus that can harm a child" " what if my dogs don't like the baby" "what if what if..." I think its cuz we are getting closer to possibly getting a bfp that I'm getting scared and nervous! :/ oi!


----------



## Brayr08

I didn't sleep very well last night either. I was worried about sleeping in too late. Well, 13 more minutes until my IUI!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck bray!!! Mine should be here soon too! :/


----------



## angelmom27

good luck brayr and sugarpi!

Brayr it looks like im in the same boat as you....only one follicle on injectables. Its on my right side (and i got pregnant with Elizabeth on my left) and 20 mm. The rest of my follicles are around 10, 9 and 8 mm which means they are just supporting follicles and wont mature. :( I am kind of bummed out but my Dad (who is an OBGYN) said it doesnt matter what ovary ovulates because either fallopian tube will pick up the egg. I guess I was just thinking only my left with do the trick bc we got pregnant with Elizabeth on that side but looks like any side will do so hopefully we will be in luck this month!!! Something has got to give!


----------



## Brayr08

Whoohoo! DH had 120MILLION swimmers POST wash!!! Com'n little guys! Find that egg!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Brayr08 said:


> Whoohoo! DH had 120MILLION swimmers POST wash!!! Com'n little guys! Find that egg!!!

So did my hubby!!! I think after washing he had 122 million! I was so worried his spermies were bad...but they said everything looked good. What was your motility%? His was like 48% before wash and then 68% after the wash or something like that...fast motility anyways...so a little slow but they said it looked fine :) so hopefully this is it for us bray!! The procedure wasn't that bad either. Yayyy!! My nurse said I could even go swimming afterwards if I wanted to lol :) will you be testing in two weeks too?


----------



## Brayr08

Good! I'm glad to hear he had good numbers! At my FS, they don't check motility after the 1st IUI unless you specifically ask for it. It costs an extra $90.00 to do it, so I say screw it. It's not worth it to me. :) I thought the procedure was a little more painful this time for some reason. IDK, but I really hope we both get pregnant this cycle!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh okay :) yeah I didn't really understand the numbers...it had two different motilities...but it sounds okay I guess lol idk! Lets hope the pain of the procedure is worth it and we get our bfps!! Mine wasn't to bad...lots of pressure that's about it. Speculum is always the worst!! My cervix is always hard to find and I guess it was tilted down when she was trying to find it. So idk what that means.


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> Whoohoo! DH had 120MILLION swimmers POST wash!!! Com'n little guys! Find that egg!!!

YEAH !! :dust::dust:


----------



## Christina78

I had my appt today and we have 5 baby beans ( Sizes: 20, 2-18, 17, 16) and we trigger tonight !! IUI tomorrow at 930 AM

im so excited !! 

:bfp: for us all !!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Christina!!! That's a lot of eggs!! :)


----------



## Brayr08

Good luck Christina! Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## angelmom27

Oh man ladies I'm sooo jealous!!! I have no idea what's happening this cycle because my estrogen levels aren't up yet but I have a 20mm follicle. They said this one could end up dying off and the others pick up.... Who knows but I seriously just pray we get something!!! If nothing happens I may head the IVF route..,, just terrified that wont work and we will be out of options :(


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Oh man ladies I'm sooo jealous!!! I have no idea what's happening this cycle because my estrogen levels aren't up yet but I have a 20mm follicle. They said this one could end up dying off and the others pick up.... Who knows but I seriously just pray we get something!!! If nothing happens I may head the IVF route..,, just terrified that wont work and we will be out of options :(

I'm praying for you girl !!! Think positive thoughts :hugs: I just know its going to work for you and soon you will see that BFP !!


----------



## angelmom27

Christina your the best and I REALLY hope your right! 
I'm just so nervous especially since you did IVF and had all those eggs but didn't have any extra to freeze and only a few got to blastocysts and ended up having to do the entire process twice :s im also worried because i didnt respond great to the drugs and worry if we end up doing ivf i wont get many eggs and that none will take :s
I'm essentially just one big ball of stress right now :s


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Christina your the best and I REALLY hope your right!
> I'm just so nervous especially since you did IVF and had all those eggs but didn't have any extra to freeze and only a few got to blastocysts and ended up having to do the entire process twice :s im also worried because i didnt respond great to the drugs and worry if we end up doing ivf i wont get many eggs and that none will take :s
> I'm essentially just one big ball of stress right now :s

With the gonal - it's more aggressive than other drugs and I'm sure on that you will do fine and get the perfect eggy that will snuggle right in if that is the road you go down ;) if I could afford it I would of done it until one stuck - but ivf is wicked expensive


----------



## angelmom27

I know what you mean but I'm surprised if 15 fertilized that you didn't have any to freeze? Fill me in
Fingers crossed we don't have to go that route bc we don't have benefits and its ten thousand dollars :s but the doc said we have a very high success rate bc of our age and since we have had a child....,, here's hoping


----------



## Leaah

Good luck ladies!!:dust::


----------



## Brayr08

Hey Christina, how'd everything go today?


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> I know what you mean but I'm surprised if 15 fertilized that you didn't have any to freeze? Fill me in
> Fingers crossed we don't have to go that route bc we don't have benefits and its ten thousand dollars :s but the doc said we have a very high success rate bc of our age and since we have had a child....,, here's hoping

No one really has that answer, they just stopped growing is what we were told :cry: I was upset the first round. But I guess it just wasn't meant for me to have my eggys outside of my body or the thinking just wasn't right


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> Hey Christina, how'd everything go today?

It went great .. No pain at all, now I'm just waiting to see what kind of ovulation pain I'm going to have :shrug:

68 million good spermys !!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy Christina!!! Now the dreaded TWW :(


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Yayyy Christina!!! Now the dreaded TWW :(

Yeah yeah !!! I do have to say my boobs are extremely sore !?!:shrug:


----------



## Brayr08

Mine are too Christina. I find that the months I actually ovulate, my nips are SUPER sensitive.


----------



## angelmom27

So glad things went well Christina!! Did you have an hcg shot? That can make nipples sensitive. 
2ww begins! ... Keeping everything crossed for you guys! 

I go for ultrasound Monday to see how the eggs are doing...,, fingers crossed everything looks ok!


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> So glad things went well Christina!! Did you have an hcg shot? That can make nipples sensitive.
> 2ww begins! ... Keeping everything crossed for you guys!
> 
> I go for ultrasound Monday to see how the eggs are doing...,, fingers crossed everything looks ok!

Ooh I can't wait for Monday !! Hope for lots of eggys ;) yes, I did the hcg shot but they were sensitive before the shot, must be the meds :shrug:

How long did you have o pains after a trigger shot ? I'm almost 24 hours and I haven't felt anything really bad yet but my doc said it could take up to 36 hours ??


----------



## angelmom27

To be honest I didn't have o pains..... Just boobs starting really hurting a week and a half later when I was pregnant with Elizabeth

Fingers crossed for sore boobs!!! Lol


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> To be honest I didn't have o pains..... Just boobs starting really hurting a week and a half later when I was pregnant with Elizabeth
> 
> Fingers crossed for sore boobs!!! Lol

Yeah sore boobs lol :haha: with 12 eggs popping out I figured I be in some extra discomfort lol 

Did you go for a blood test or did u used a test ?


----------



## angelmom27

I went for blood yesterday and my estrogen leveks were only at 240 and they get up to 800-1000 during ovulation so they said I wasn't ovulating this weekend which is a good thing bc then hopefully some other eggs can catch up! But either way ill take any egg :)


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> I went for blood yesterday and my estrogen leveks were only at 240 and they get up to 800-1000 during ovulation so they said I wasn't ovulating this weekend which is a good thing bc then hopefully some other eggs can catch up! But either way ill take any egg :)

Yeah for more eggys !!


----------



## sugarpi24

My mom called me today and was like " you find out anything yet?! When will you know? Your gma keeps calling me asking if ive heard from you?!" Lol its like mom calm down! It may not work! :/ oi! 

Today I had some fertile cm I think...clear and stretchy...we bded last night so I dunno if its from that or what...but hopefully we caught that egg!! :)


----------



## angelmom27

Sugarpi the cervical mucus is a great sign of ovulation coming..... It essentially acts as a ladder to help the sperm move up through the cervix and to the egg. Go sperm go!!'

I had a lot start today too so I'm thinking my ultrasound tomorrow will show that my one eggie is getting ready to drop :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck angel!! Hope you get good news tomorrow about your eggs!! :)


----------



## Christina78

Girls - so trigger shot Friday night, IUI sat around 11am and sex Sunday evening

Do you think we are covered on swimmers ?? I'm worried because we didn't have sex again sat night :cry:


----------



## Ingodshand

Good luck christina! Hopefully, one of then finds your eggs!


----------



## angelmom27

Thanks sugarpi.... Fingers crossed :)

Christina I'm sure you don't need to worry... You had the iui and sex and remember those little guys can live an average of four days inside! Swim sperm swim!


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Thanks sugarpi.... Fingers crossed :)
> 
> Christina I'm sure you don't need to worry... You had the iui and sex and remember those little guys can live an average of four days inside! Swim sperm swim!

Thanks !! Makes me feel a lot better :hugs: now the TWW


----------



## angelmom27

Well I have my one eggie ready to go I think... Just waiting on blood results and will probably get the hcg shot tonight. Keep u posted :)


----------



## Brayr08

Good luck angelmom!


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Well I have my one eggie ready to go I think... Just waiting on blood results and will probably get the hcg shot tonight. Keep u posted :)

Yeah !!! Lets catch that little sneaky egg :happydance:


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> I didn't sleep very well last night either. I was worried about sleeping in too late. Well, 13 more minutes until my IUI!!!! Can't wait!

How are you feeling ??


----------



## angelmom27

Hi ladies!
So my estrogen isn't quite high enough so I'm going for ultrasound and blood again tomorrow and most likely getting hcg shot tomorrow and iui hopefully Wednesday!
Fingers crossed :)


----------



## Leaah

angelmom27 said:


> Hi ladies!
> So my estrogen isn't quite high enough so I'm going for ultrasound and blood again tomorrow and most likely getting hcg shot tomorrow and iui hopefully Wednesday!
> Fingers crossed :)

Yay!! Fingers crossed for you!!! I have another u/s tomorrow too but it's to see how the clomid worked and how much of the injectibles I will need. I hope the clomid did its job and I can keep moving along!! Good luck!


----------



## angelmom27

Good luck Leah! I know they doubled my femara and put me on a small amount if injectables and just got my one eggie but they said some people get more with a small dose. Keep us posted!


----------



## Christina78

Leaah said:


> angelmom27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> So my estrogen isn't quite high enough so I'm going for ultrasound and blood again tomorrow and most likely getting hcg shot tomorrow and iui hopefully Wednesday!
> Fingers crossed :)
> 
> Yay!! Fingers crossed for you!!! I have another u/s tomorrow too but it's to see how the clomid worked and how much of the injectibles I will need. I hope the clomid did its job and I can keep moving along!! Good luck!Click to expand...

Praying for you !!! Hopefully youre good to go :hugs:


----------



## ttc babybump

Thought i would jump in here on this forum. Its been a couple of months but starting 2nd iui cycle. today is day 2 so tomorrow i will go for blood work and ultrasound and then start on the meds-puregon
really questioning if we should just go straight to IVF because the chances are a lot higher. on one hand i just feel like iui isn't going to work for us... on the other i have been wrong before and iui is the much less invassive route. any suggestions with unexplained infertility. 
Here's a little info

me 26, DH 30
lots of tested-ended with unexplained infertility
oct 30/12- 1st iui
puregon, ovidrel and prometrium
break until now
nervous and not looking forward to that 1 hr drive to the clinic and that hr back


----------



## angelmom27

Hi Ladies

so bad news....my egg is now a cyst! brutal! I seriously regret going on injectables because with femara I never had a cyst before :( soooooo sad :( 
Just trying to decide if we will go straight to ivf or one more iui.,,,,

my heart seriously is starting to hurt :(


----------



## angelmom27

So we spoke to the clinic and they gave me the hcg shot and will do ultrasound Thursday to see if the egg turned into a cyst or not but no iui. Hopefully it releases and then we can carry on next month. They are preparing everything for IVF in march and then possibility one more iui in February but higher dose of injectables ...... God willing something gives because I'm not sure I can take much more!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope it releases for you angel!! I hope it doesn't stay a cycst!!


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> So we spoke to the clinic and they gave me the hcg shot and will do ultrasound Thursday to see if the egg turned into a cyst or not but no iui. Hopefully it releases and then we can carry on next month. They are preparing everything for IVF in march and then possibility one more iui in February but higher dose of injectables ...... God willing something gives because I'm not sure I can take much more!

I'm soooo sorry Hun :cry: you will get your baby bean stay positive !!! What does your doctor say as far as next cycle trying the injections again ?? Are you going to a FS?

Have you looked into using gonal ? It's a more aggressive injection to help you produce more eggys and give you a better chance during IUI ?


----------



## Christina78

ttc babybump said:


> Thought i would jump in here on this forum. Its been a couple of months but starting 2nd iui cycle. today is day 2 so tomorrow i will go for blood work and ultrasound and then start on the meds-puregon
> really questioning if we should just go straight to IVF because the chances are a lot higher. on one hand i just feel like iui isn't going to work for us... on the other i have been wrong before and iui is the much less invassive route. any suggestions with unexplained infertility.
> Here's a little info
> 
> me 26, DH 30
> lots of tested-ended with unexplained infertility
> oct 30/12- 1st iui
> puregon, ovidrel and prometrium
> break until now
> nervous and not looking forward to that 1 hr drive to the clinic and that hr back

Hi welcome !! I've heard it might take a couple IUIs to work - try that first then move on to IVF ;) good luck :hugs:


----------



## angelmom27

Thanks sugarpi and Christina

They are recommending we do one more iui with a higher dose of injectables (100 units per day) and then IVF for march. This is only if the egg or cyst is gone by the end of the month..... Fingers crossed!!!! :s


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Thanks sugarpi and Christina
> 
> They are recommending we do one more iui with a higher dose of injectables (100 units per day) and then IVF for march. This is only if the egg or cyst is gone by the end of the month..... Fingers crossed!!!! :s

Yeah !! You're going to catch that eggy :hugs:


----------



## Leaah

angelmom27 said:


> So we spoke to the clinic and they gave me the hcg shot and will do ultrasound Thursday to see if the egg turned into a cyst or not but no iui. Hopefully it releases and then we can carry on next month. They are preparing everything for IVF in march and then possibility one more iui in February but higher dose of injectables ...... God willing something gives because I'm not sure I can take much more!

So sorry to hear that Angelmom. I hope it releases for you. I know it's hard but try to stay positive you'll get your bean! :hugs:


----------



## Leaah

Hi ladies

Well I went in for my second ultrasound yesterday after taking the clomid for 5 days and dr said everything looked good. I have 5 eggs on my left and four on my right. They are all still very small so I started injections yesterday. My DH usually does it for me but he had to work so I was on my own. Since I responded so quickly on my last round of injectibles, I only have to take them for 3 days. My lining was a bit thin so i have to take medication to thicken it up. I go back to check progress on Friday and hopefully will be inseminated on Monday! Trying to keep positive that all will work out.


----------



## Christina78

Leaah said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well I went in for my second ultrasound yesterday after taking the clomid for 5 days and dr said everything looked good. I have 5 eggs on my left and four on my right. They are all still very small so I started injections yesterday. My DH usually does it for me but he had to work so I was on my own. Since I responded so quickly on my last round of injectibles, I only have to take them for 3 days. My lining was a bit thin so i have to take medication to thicken it up. I go back to check progress on Friday and hopefully will be inseminated on Monday! Trying to keep positive that all will work out.

YEAH !! those are good numbers .. now eggys grow grow !! What kind of injections are you taking ?


----------



## Leaah

Thank you yes I hope they grow!! I'm taking menapur for the next three days maybe more depending on what the u/s shows on Friday


----------



## Christina78

I'm 4dpiui ... Seems like next Friday is so far way :coffee:


----------



## Ingodshand

So sorry to hear angelmom. hopefully the egg will release for you. can I ask how they know it is a cyst vs an egg? I get cysts in my right ovary so wondering if I ever release any eggs from it?


----------



## angelmom27

thanks ingodshands.

They never really know for certain that it is a cyst until months pass and it is still there. My egg is now quite large (33mm) so the likely hood of it being an egg is low and if it is its probably not a good quality one. They said most go away by the time your period comes and I will be good to do an iui next month while we wait for IVf in March.
They think it possibly could be from the double dose of femara (because injectables are not likely to cause cysts). Next month they are putting me on injectables from day 3 or 5 on without femara and we will see how I respond. If no luck IVF the following month in March.
My husband and I have just decided that while we know that we could probably get pregnant from an IUI if we kept trying (since it worked with Elizabeth), we are both emotionally exhausted after three years and all the struggles. Since we are only 27 the likelyhood of IVF working and having eggs to freeze is very high and then for our following children we wont have to go through series of IUIs to get pregnant again. Dont get me wrong i would LOVE for IUI to work next month but if not then we are just ready to move forward and hopefully have a baby in our arms by the end of the year.


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! So when is everyone testing? I think I'm going to start tomorrow with dollar store cheapies just to test the trigger shot out of my system. Hope you all are having a good week!


----------



## sugarpi24

Bray- ill be testing on the 25th...the trigger shot should be out by then hopefully...have you had any symptoms?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I hope you dont mind me popping in here. :blush:
I am having my first iui tomorrow morning. I did gonal f and ovidrel this month and am very excited for tomorrow.

I wanted to ask you a few questions:
1) did you test out trigger and then test for bfp at home OR just wait for blood test? I have tested out ovidrel before and then kept testing but getting bfn over and over was upsetting so i was wondering if I should just wait this time, what do you do?
2) did you workout at all during 2ww?

Anything else, any other tips for 2ww after iui??? 

Thanks. and I hope we all get our bfps!


----------



## Ingodshand

angelmom27 said:


> thanks ingodshands.
> 
> They never really know for certain that it is a cyst until months pass and it is still there. My egg is now quite large (33mm) so the likely hood of it being an egg is low and if it is its probably not a good quality one. They said most go away by the time your period comes and I will be good to do an iui next month while we wait for IVf in March.
> They think it possibly could be from the double dose of femara (because injectables are not likely to cause cysts). Next month they are putting me on injectables from day 3 or 5 on without femara and we will see how I respond. If no luck IVF the following month in March.
> My husband and I have just decided that while we know that we could probably get pregnant from an IUI if we kept trying (since it worked with Elizabeth), we are both emotionally exhausted after three years and all the struggles. Since we are only 27 the likelyhood of IVF working and having eggs to freeze is very high and then for our following children we wont have to go through series of IUIs to get pregnant again. Dont get me wrong i would LOVE for IUI to work next month but if not then we are just ready to move forward and hopefully have a baby in our arms by the end of the year.

Thanks for the info! I just get so worried about the cysts, but at least my left ovary is just prefect... So they say! This will hopefully be our last iui as we have an ivf consult on the 29th. I am so over the roller coaster and just want to be pregnant already. maybe we will be ivf buddies too! Going for my scan in the am so will see what the girls look like this [email protected]


----------



## Ingodshand

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> I hope you dont mind me popping in here. :blush:
> I am having my first iui tomorrow morning. I did gonal f and ovidrel this month and am very excited for tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to ask you a few questions:
> 1) did you test out trigger and then test for bfp at home OR just wait for blood test? I have tested out ovidrel before and then kept testing but getting bfn over and over was upsetting so i was wondering if I should just wait this time, what do you do?
> 2) did you workout at all during 2ww?
> 
> Anything else, any other tips for 2ww after iui???
> 
> Thanks. and I hope we all get our bfps!

welcome and good luck tomorrow! How exciting! I know it is hard but I recommend waiting it out. it is just to hard for me too see all those negatives.


----------



## Christina78

grace10209 said:


> Hi guys
> I hope you dont mind me popping in here. :blush:
> I am having my first iui tomorrow morning. I did gonal f and ovidrel this month and am very excited for tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to ask you a few questions:
> 1) did you test out trigger and then test for bfp at home OR just wait for blood test? I have tested out ovidrel before and then kept testing but getting bfn over and over was upsetting so i was wondering if I should just wait this time, what do you do?
> 2) did you workout at all during 2ww?
> 
> Anything else, any other tips for 2ww after iui???
> 
> Thanks. and I hope we all get our bfps!

I did gonal too !! How many eggys do u have ?


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Bray- ill be testing on the 25th...the trigger shot should be out by then hopefully...have you had any symptoms?

I'm going for a blood test on 25 fx too


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Christina...


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Good luck Christina...

How r u feeling ? How many dpiui ?


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm 8 days past IUI....had it last Friday...I have to wait til this next Friday to test!!! I hate waiting!!! I'm getting some extra discharge and some twinges and cramps...but maybe af is on her way idk ....trying not to think to much into it! :/ I'm acting like I'm pregnant like the doctor told me...haven't been lifting a whole lot...drinking water...no pop or caffiene...no ibprofen...I'm trying to be good!! :/ how are you feeling?


----------



## Mrstruth

Much luck to all you ladies especially Sugar and Christina! My iui is now the second week of Feb


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck with your IUI mrstruth!!!


----------



## angelmom27

Good luck ladies on the 2 Ww! 

Ingodshands I started a thread for feb/march iui or IVF so feel free to join while your startin the IVF journey. I completely know what u mean about riding the roller coaster :s we have decided to get off and make 2013 our year and move onto IVF. We are very fortunate to know we cab get pregnant and have no problems carry a baby be user of our experience with Elizabeth but we are done waiting for our second chance. Also a great thing about IVF is that most people have eggs to freeze for round two etc.... So baby number two you don't have to do months of IUIs again. 
Also I know since my husband and I have decided to do IVF in march my stress has SIGNIFICANTLY decreased..... Just telling myself that we are going to make it our year :)


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm 8 days past IUI....had it last Friday...I have to wait til this next Friday to test!!! I hate waiting!!! I'm getting some extra discharge and some twinges and cramps...but maybe af is on her way idk ....trying not to think to much into it! :/ I'm acting like I'm pregnant like the doctor told me...haven't been lifting a whole lot...drinking water...no pop or caffiene...no ibprofen...I'm trying to be good!! :/ how are you feeling?

I'm 8dpiui today .. Blood test on fri, I'm trying to stay focused on other things so I don't symptom spot but I've been a little tired, hungry lol I've been feeling little twinges too and then I think hmmmm what's going on in there lol but only god knows :hugs: 

I'm praying for us !!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope this is it for us!!! That would be awesome if we both end up pregnant!! :)


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Much luck to all you ladies especially Sugar and Christina! My iui is now the second week of Feb

That is awesome !!! I hope everything goes as planned for you and you get your sticky bean
Are you going to stay with the same meds ?


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope this is it for us!!! That would be awesome if we both end up pregnant!! :)

That would be awesome !! Belly bump friends :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol yeah!! 

Hubby and I had a wonderful afternoon! NOT! :/ our sewer decided to back up and so now we have to call someone out to take a look at it...I hope it doesn't cost to much!! Sometime I'm so scared to bring a kid into this world right now due to money and stuff...wonder if we can even afford a kid...but like my parents told us if we waited til we could afford a kid it'll never happen :/ oi! Life can be so difficult! Sometimes I wish we still lived in an apt!! :/


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Lol yeah!!
> 
> Hubby and I had a wonderful afternoon! NOT! :/ our sewer decided to back up and so now we have to call someone out to take a look at it...I hope it doesn't cost to much!! Sometime I'm so scared to bring a kid into this world right now due to money and stuff...wonder if we can even afford a kid...but like my parents told us if we waited til we could afford a kid it'll never happen :/ oi! Life can be so difficult! Sometimes I wish we still lived in an apt!! :/

I feel you .. It's tough raising a child but it's always possible !! We keep thinking what the heck are we going to do if we have twins, and we just keep saying to each other that we will make it happen to take care of them like we do our kids now.. But holy moly two !! Lol 

As long as you have a loving home and you want kids then all the other stuff with all come together at some point ;)


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah our baby is already spoiled and its not even here...or possibly not even in my belly!! Lol I cant wait!


----------



## Mrstruth

:happydance: I can not wait until you ladies get your BFP's I hope this is you guys BFP


----------



## angd81

We will be starting our first iui cycle with injectables any day now. Clomid, repronex, and pregnyl. 







Me: no issues
DH: very low sperm count


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck ang! !!


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina I am staying on the meds and progesterone suppositories. Because I think they will be great for me. I am rooting for you that things go your way with a BFP. I am soooo excited for you


----------



## angelmom27

Oh ladies how exciting would that be if this was your month!! Fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Christina78

I'm soooo hoping and praying for us !!! :hugs:

This week is way too long !! Lol it's only Tuesday :dohh:


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Christina I am staying on the meds and progesterone suppositories. Because I think they will be great for me. I am rooting for you that things go your way with a BFP. I am soooo excited for you

I can't wait for you too start !!


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope this is it for us!!! That would be awesome if we both end up pregnant!! :)

How r u feeling ??


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm okay...just expecting af to show any day now :( but we will see. Trying to keep my mind occupied...but its hard! How are you doing?


----------



## Mrstruth

Sugar and Christina, any symptoms or feeling of a BFP


----------



## sugarpi24

I just feel like af is gonna show anytime...I'm cramping...tired...but I'm always tired...so idk. :/ my trigger shot I think is out of my system...so that's good.


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Sugar and Christina, any symptoms or feeling of a BFP

I've been feeling some twinges going on but trying not to look into signs, I also have been tired here and there. but other than that nothing much. 
Mrstruth - check out my chart.. what do you think ??

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ec828/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I just feel like af is gonna show anytime...I'm cramping...tired...but I'm always tired...so idk. :/ my trigger shot I think is out of my system...so that's good.

Remember prego symptoms can be the same as period !! Are you testing or going in for betas ?:hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm testing...if I don't get a positive by Monday ill see about getting a blood test. As long as af stays away... :/ I'm trying not to let every symptom get to me ( at least I'm going to keep telling myself that lol) :)


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm testing...if I don't get a positive by Monday ill see about getting a blood test. As long as af stays away... :/ I'm trying not to let every symptom get to me ( at least I'm going to keep telling myself that lol) :)

I want to test soooo bad but Im trying to hold out for the betas :coffee:

Im trying too - not to think of symptoms. :wacko:


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol I caved and tested today to check to see if the trigger was gone...all I had was a shadow...so I poas :) lol I caved...but I'm not gonna until friday


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Lol I caved and tested today to check to see if the trigger was gone...all I had was a shadow...so I poas :) lol I caved...but I'm not gonna until friday

That's what Im afraid of .. first that the trigger isnt all the way out and getting that neg result ! :dohh:


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah its depressing seeing a negative!! I always fear wiping when I got potty...I'm scared ill see af!!


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Yeah its depressing seeing a negative!! I always fear wiping when I got potty...I'm scared ill see af!!

WITCH stay way :growlmad:

There now its safe to pee !!


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol thanks Christina!! Lets hope :) its like the jaws theme song when you go to the bathroom lol :)


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Lol thanks Christina!! Lets hope :) its like the jaws theme song when you go to the bathroom lol :)

I tested and I didn't see anything .. I'm 10 dpiui today


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Lol thanks Christina!! Lets hope :) its like the jaws theme song when you go to the bathroom lol :)
> 
> I tested and I didn't see anything .. I'm 10 dpiui todayClick to expand...

I can't wait to be in you ladies shoes February for sure....


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Christina78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Lol thanks Christina!! Lets hope :) its like the jaws theme song when you go to the bathroom lol :)
> 
> I tested and I didn't see anything .. I'm 10 dpiui todayClick to expand...
> 
> I can't wait to be in you ladies shoes February for sure....Click to expand...

The 2ww is horrible lol :haha:


----------



## grace10209

Christina78 said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> I hope you dont mind me popping in here. :blush:
> I am having my first iui tomorrow morning. I did gonal f and ovidrel this month and am very excited for tomorrow.
> 
> I wanted to ask you a few questions:
> 1) did you test out trigger and then test for bfp at home OR just wait for blood test? I have tested out ovidrel before and then kept testing but getting bfn over and over was upsetting so i was wondering if I should just wait this time, what do you do?
> 2) did you workout at all during 2ww?
> 
> Anything else, any other tips for 2ww after iui???
> 
> Thanks. and I hope we all get our bfps!
> 
> I did gonal too !! How many eggys do u have ?Click to expand...

Sry for delay, I only had one follie, it matured fast and iui was on cd10!?!???
What about you?


----------



## sugarpi24

I agree Christina!! I hate the tww! !! Mrstruth I hope it works for you in February!!! I really do!


----------



## Christina78

Im feeling sad today :cry: VERY emotional.. arrggg Im starting to feel a little achy, almost makes me wonder if it didnt work this cycle, if not then next cycle it is but its sooo frustrating. :dohh:

I know Im supposed to stay positive but the neg test didnt help, DANG it, I shouldnt have tested. :shrug:

How are you ladies feeling ?


----------



## Brayr08

Hey everyone! Sorry I have been MIA. I'm sorry about the negitive tests so far, but it's still early. I've decided not to test until Friday (14DPO) which is VERY unusual for me. Usually I'd start testing at 10DPO (or earlier). I haven't noticed any symptoms, but I'm not too worried about that. I like the saying, "if it's too early to have a positive pregnancy test, than it's too early to have symptoms"....even though I have been known to symptom spot like a fiend. :)


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies may I join your journeys? I am about to do my first iui as well with gonal and ovidrel :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Christina78 said:


> Im feeling sad today :cry: VERY emotional.. arrggg Im starting to feel a little achy, almost makes me wonder if it didnt work this cycle, if not then next cycle it is but its sooo frustrating. :dohh:
> 
> I know Im supposed to stay positive but the neg test didnt help, DANG it, I shouldnt have tested. :shrug:
> 
> How are you ladies feeling ?

Today I had a break down with hubby I just started crying..on how I'm fearing af coming and how come some girls get pregnant and I don't...and how I am scared to go potty because I'm afraid to wipe and see blood...just crying!! Ahhh! This is the worst tww I have had!!! :/ I almost started crying again at work cuz a lady was like " my daughter in law just found out shes pregnant...blab blab blab..." its like ahhh!! I almost went off on another girl for hogging the computer after her shift was over....I guess she was the person I wanted to take it out on :/ not good!! Christina your not @ut til the witch shows!! It might be to early to test!! I tested yesterday to see if my trigger shot was out and since it was light I thinknit hit me today cuz I think its just gonna get lighter and lighter...keep your chin up and ill try too Hun!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Bray - how are you doing so far?


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
I can totally relate to your emotional feelings at this time. I too am in the 2ww, today I am 6 days post iui. Its so hard. But I think we need to remember that we are on these crazy meds too and THEY can mess with your emotions too, so ONTOP of the heartbreak that the stupid bfn's bring us every month, we also have meds on board too that can mess with you.

I have decided that my only coping mechanism each month is to focus 100% on the next month. I know that may sound silly but it works for me.
I had several months with clomid/ovidrel where I had myself 10000% convinced that i was pregnant and then sure enough, i wasn't. and it was devastating. 

Now im trying to just focus on the next cycle and dates, how it will go, etc.
We are only doing one more iui and then we are moving on to ivf - which is a big scary deal for me, but I need to focus on the end result which is becoming a mother to a healthy child. 

I am 36 and ttc#1 so although its not the end, the clock is definitly ticking.

Try (i know impossible) to think positive. 
It WILL happen, 
I WILL become a mother, 
I trust my body to deliver me a healthy baby

etc etc

Also, I'll mention I recently got the Circle and Bloom cd's. I looked at them since 2011 but finally decided to spend the money and get them. OMG - I LOVE THEM! 

check them out.!

good luck ladies!


----------



## Christina78

grace10209 - That is wonderful that you have a plan, keeps you focused !! Being a mother is the BEST feeling ever :hugs: I hope that you get your BFP soon and be on your journey !

Sugarpi24 - How are you feeling ?


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm okay you? My mom called today wanting an update...my gma has been calling her its like really??? I know they are excited but what if I get my period ya know?! :/


----------



## angelmom27

Hi Grace

I can very much relate to your two week wait and the idea of looking forward each month and just focusing on your plan... I'm
Doing the am exact same thing! Unfortunately this month my iui was cancelled due to a cyst ( never has happened before) but now I'm just focusing on next month having our last iui and then onto IVF. 

Sugarpi I know what you mean about everyone around you getting pregnant. I kid you not in the last 23 days I know seven people who have announced they are pregnant. Dont get me wrong I'm thrilled for them but it makes you wonder why it's so easy for some and so difficult for others :s 
We just have to commit ourselves that we will do anything in our power and WILL one day be mothers :) power of positive even though its incredibly difficult at times


----------



## grace10209

Hi guys
Im 6dpiui today. I went to acunpuncture tonight and i have to say i loved it. it was my 
2nd time with this fertility acunpuncture lady and it was SOOOOOOOO worth the money.

I walked out of there like i was floating, so relaxed. :cloud9:

So does everyone have betas scheduled? mine is scheduled for next friday which is 14dpo, 14piui and 16 days after trigger. In the past I have tested out the trigger but i dont think im going to test at home this time. :shrug:
:shrug:

Its so tough, but On a good note I did a ton of research on ivf today and found out a bunch of information on what my potential cycle will look like. I know it varies person to person and doctor to doctor but im trying to plan ahead and not focus on the present. LOL :dohh:

going to listen to my circle and bloom now. good luck everyone! 
hope we all get our bfps [email protected]


----------



## sugarpi24

I think I'm out :( ill know more tomorrow :( good luck Christina with your test tomorrow!


----------



## Christina78

Sugarpi- why do u think ur out ?? 

Betas :hugs: now


----------



## angelmom27

Sugarpi my heart goes out to you... I know how hard it can be :( Chin up and like Grace said just keep looking forward to that goal and you will get there!

Christina any news??


----------



## Mrstruth

Good luck ladies and lets be positive sugar your time could be now!!! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm getting brown discharge...like the start of my period.


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm getting brown discharge...like the start of my period.

Nooooo :cry:


----------



## Brayr08

Sugarpi-I'm getting the brown spotting too. I started it last night and my test this morning was negative (14DPO). So, I've ordered my meds for next cycle and set up my first ultrasound to see if I have any cysts. Here's praying my 4th IUI will be more successful than the 1st three.


----------



## sugarpi24

Awww that sucks bray!! Lets hope next cycle is it for us!! :( I was sure hoping this was it for us :( fourth times a charm right :) I called my doctor to see if we could do something to increase the numbered of good follicles...since ive only been getting one. :( 

Christina let us know what your test says!!


----------



## Brayr08

This was the first time ever that I've only had 1 follicle. Hopefully since this is my second month on these meds I'll have better results.


----------



## Christina78

Betas were 0.9 neg - witch will be coming for me :cry:

Round 2 !! :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

:(dang I was so hopefully this cycle was it for us!! It seemed so positive!!! But on to the next cycle!! :)


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> :(dang I was so hopefully this cycle was it for us!! It seemed so positive!!! But on to the next cycle!! :)

I know !!! But your right cycle 2 

We are going to try IUI 3x before throwing the towel in :shrug: I'm just hoping this using all a waste!! Fertility is so frustrating and not cheap


----------



## sugarpi24

I agree!! Its emotionally draining and draining our bank accounts :( but I'm glad my insurance pays for most of everything :) so without it we wouldn't be this far :/ we might be doing injectsbles this next cycle with femera...ill know more tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hey ladies! I am sorry that you guys are feeling down about this cycle but we all have the feb cycle. Although I am so scared for its. What mg was you ladies progesterone suppositories mines are 200mg


----------



## Mrstruth

I have started our IUI thread for Feb for the ladies whom will be continuing on next month such as myself 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/1702513-february-iui-ladies-testers.html


----------



## angelmom27

Hi ladies

I'm sorry to hear things didn't go well :( I was really hoping it was it for you guys or at least someone! 
Next month :)


----------



## Brayr08

Mrstruth said:


> Hey ladies! I am sorry that you guys are feeling down about this cycle but we all have the feb cycle. Although I am so scared for its. What mg was you ladies progesterone suppositories mines are 200mg

I am on the 200mg twice a day.


----------



## Christina78

I was 200 mg 2x a day


----------



## sugarpi24

I never took any? Should I ask about it?


----------



## sugarpi24

Also af showed up full force this morning! :( but should I ask my doctor about progesterone?


----------



## Brayr08

It might not hurt to ask. They put me on it b/c there were months that I would start the brown spotting the day after I ovulated! Other months I would spot brown at least a week before AF actually showed up. I guess that can be caused from low progesterone, which can cause you to have chemical pregnancies. Since I started taking it, if I have any brown spotting, it's no more than a day and a half before AF officially arrives.


----------



## sugarpi24

I asked them and they said that my Dr would give it to me if he thought I needed it but my progesterone level has been good...so okay. :) I go in Monday for an ultrasound and then start femera that night and then they are going to show me how to do injectables...and I start those next weekend...so yikes! We will see next month!


----------



## Brayr08

I'm also doing the injectables. Honestly, it's noth'n. :) You kind of phsyc yourself up about having to stab yourself, but you don't feel it. I'm guessing I'll start mine again on Tuesday. I haven't started yet, but I'm sure AF will show her face tomarrow.


----------



## sugarpi24

Well hopefully this next month is it!! Pleassseee!! :) is there a February IUI thread?


----------



## angelmom27

sugarpi and brayr im right behind you! Im just waiting for my af..hopefully in the next week and then starting injectables.......fingers crossed ladies for better luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brayr08

sugarpi, how'd your appointment go?

AF officially arrived today. I'm going to my FS tomorrow morning, so hopefully everything goes well.


----------



## sugarpi24

My appt went good. I have no cysts so that's always good...and I start femera tonight and I start doing injections of follestim Friday night and then do that for how ever long go back Monday next week for another u/s ans blood test and then do an injection of ovidrel...so hopefully it works. :/ nervous about doing the injections... :/ good luck tomorrow morning let us know what they say.


----------



## angelmom27

Good luck Brayr and Sugarpi!

Has anyone ever had a cyst before? Wondering if that would make my period a bit late? I've been spotting but nothing full yet.... Just want it to come already so I can start the next cycle :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I haven't had a cyst before but I heard they can be painful.


----------



## angelmom27

It hasn't caused any pain but its very tiny.... Nothing they would operate on or anything. It just passes by the time you start your next cycle. I've started provera so hopefully it will cause my monthly friend to show up in a week


----------



## Mrstruth

My af is due this week I asked my RE and the scan showed no cyst they stated they didn't see any, which puzzled me because they stated that they seen something tiny but don't think it's nothing. So have any of you called in to schedule your scans in preparation for the IUI?


----------



## Brayr08

I had my first scan today. My right ovary has a ton of cysts on it, but left is clear. The ones on my right apparently are small enough not to worry about so on we go! I start my meds tomorrow night and go in Tuesday to see how everything is progressing. I would guess I'll have my IUI on Wednesday or Thursday. Hope February is it for us ladies!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope it is too bray!!! Does the injections cause cysts?


----------



## sugarpi24

I don't think we will be doing IUI this cycle due to us only being covered for 6 a lifetime :( I thought ours was unlimited...but I just talked to my insurance and my doctor was wrong...its only 6 a lifetime! :( that sucks! At least it covers some though :(


----------



## sugarpi24

My Dr is calling to verify because they qouted them unlimited :/ I hate insurance!!


----------



## Brayr08

The cysts are from the injections.

Oh no Sugar! Did they give you an estamite on how much it would cost w/out insurance?


----------



## angelmom27

That sucks sugarpi but at least you have some covered .... We have none and no meds covered :s but we do what we have to :)

Brayr our doc said injectables rarely cause cysts but the increases in femara or clomid do. Are you just on injectables?


----------



## Brayr08

I was on clomid in November and December then went on injectables in January. I don't know if the clomid was the initial reason and then the injections just irritated it? Who knows...Last month was my first time getting them though.


----------



## Mrstruth

Sugar I am so sorry my insurance did the same with my tr surgery and didnt over 100% as quoted.


----------



## sugarpi24

Ill have to ask how much it is without insurance :( I know I'm luckier than some ppl at least I have some covered just brought me down :( maybe we will just do timed intercourse...idk :/ its been a bad day...I'm ready to just crawl into bed and wake up to hopefully a better day!! :/ my one friend took clomid and ended up getting cysts....so maybe it was the clomid bray...


----------



## Brayr08

Sugarpi-Did you decide what you might do this month?


----------



## Christina78

That sucks girls ... Fertility treatments should be easier and covered under our insurance :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Hubby wants to do timed intercourse this cycle...so we will do that this month and maybe next month we will do an IUI...trying to spread them out...just sucks :( oh well...just waiting on my insurance to call me on injections.., hopefully they get here by Friday if not I'm suppose to go in the doctors office to get some.


----------



## sugarpi24

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> How are you ladies doing?

Hi momma !! Im doing good CD2 the witch is kicking my butt :dohh: Baseline appt tomorrow am to start IUI#2 

Timed intercourse is good too, you said hubby has good swimmers ? and might take some of the stress out of trying this month. I wish we could make TTC less stressful, I've tried the calming effect and doing things to keep my mind busy but I cant help wonder why im not pregnant or what to do so I can increase my chances.. drives me nuts :haha:


----------



## angelmom27

I hear you Christina! If only there was a secret recipe to guarantee a baby :s hopefully soon! 
Question for you ladies... I've been reading up on cysts with injectables and have heard it really common and often women have to take every other month off because of cysts from the cycle before :s has anyone had that? I'm concerned doing injectables this month and ending up with cysts and not being able to do IVF in march :s suggestions? Or info?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah hubby has good swimmers...but I still wonder if maybe IUI would help somehow...or if I pick of this box at work will that cause a miscarriage...or if I do this will this happen...what if I'm pregnant...etc...ttc is stressful no matter how I try to not think about it :(


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! Went in for my second ultra sound today and it looks I have one follicle at 24. So I took my trigger shot and will go in for my IUI tomorrow. Here's hoping IUI #4 is it for us!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy bray!! That's an awesome follicle!! :) good luck! 

I went for my cd10 u/s yesterday and I had [email protected] [email protected] on my right side and [email protected] on my left side...so they said hopefully not all of them grow and mature because that could pit us at risk for multiple multiples! Lol so we will see tomorrow I go in again for another u/s. 

Where are you Christina?


----------



## Brayr08

Did you decided to do the IUI this month then sugarpi?


----------



## sugarpi24

No I think we will just do timed intercourse....ill talk to the nurses and see what they say...


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Yayyy bray!! That's an awesome follicle!! :) good luck!
> 
> I went for my cd10 u/s yesterday and I had [email protected] [email protected] on my right side and [email protected] on my left side...so they said hopefully not all of them grow and mature because that could pit us at risk for multiple multiples! Lol so we will see tomorrow I go in again for another u/s.
> 
> Where are you Christina?

Hey girly !! :flower:

I have my second scan tomorrow morning -- but so far I have 5 eggys (10-11) and 1 that is right behind them .. so possible 6 eggys :happydance: on my left side.. my right is doing good too :hugs:

So we will most likely have trigger on Friday and IUI on sat :happydance: So we will be singing to the left to the left again hehehe :haha:

After IUI I will be on prometrium and oil progesterone shots (in the butt - OUCH :dohh:) 

You look like you have a really good chance, hope you catch one of those sneaky eggys!! What meds are you taking to help get more eggys ?


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy Christina!!! :) that's awesome!! Good luck! Hopefully February is our cycle!! :) 

I'm taking gonal f and then ovidrel to induce ovulation...my insurance was a pain and wouldn't do the follitism...but we got them to okay gonal f :) 
But its worked so that's good :) lets hope more eggs = our BFP!!


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Yayyy Christina!!! :) that's awesome!! Good luck! Hopefully February is our cycle!! :)
> 
> I'm taking gonal f and then ovidrel to induce ovulation...my insurance was a pain and wouldn't do the follitism...but we got them to okay gonal f :)
> But its worked so that's good :) lets hope more eggs = our BFP!!

DITTO girl !! the LOVE :kiss: month 

Our sticky beans are coming :baby::baby:


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh I hope soooo!!! :) ill let you know what happens tomorrow...


----------



## sugarpi24

Would you guys bd if the doctor said not to...but the doctor wanted to cancel this cycle?


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Would you guys bd if the doctor said not to...but the doctor wanted to cancel this cycle?

If they cancelled my cycle.. I would still BD :haha: Im stubborn lol 

But I dont think they will.. last cycle I had 4-5 eggys but im having a feeling these are going to be a bit bigger :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay good :) they told me anymore than three they most likely will cancel :( I really hope not!


----------



## Brayr08

I would still bd.


----------



## angelmom27

Hi ladies 
Congrats on everyone with eggies brewing! Like many of you would definitely still try even if my cycle was cancelled due to too many eggs! Bring it on lol

I had my cd7 today and have eight eggs on my right ( 8mm) and six on my left with three around 9mm which they suspect will become my dominant follicles. ( and they are on the side we got pregnant with Elizabeth on :) )
I would be absolutely thrilled of we got a few mature follicles in our last shot of iui before IVF. Also they scanned all my tiny developing eggs right now for reference for IVF if we do it next month and I have 27 brewing on my right at 19 on my left.... No shortage for next month if need be but with any luck we won't have to worry :)
I go for ultrasound Friday on cd10 to see what's happening and hopefully iui next week :)


----------



## Mrstruth

angelmom27 said:


> Hi ladies
> Congrats on everyone with eggies brewing! Like many of you would definitely still try even if my cycle was cancelled due to too many eggs! Bring it on lol
> 
> I had my cd7 today and have eight eggs on my right ( 8mm) and six on my left with three around 9mm which they suspect will become my dominant follicles. ( and they are on the side we got pregnant with Elizabeth on :) )
> I would be absolutely thrilled of we got a few mature follicles in our last shot of iui before IVF. Also they scanned all my tiny developing eggs right now for reference for IVF if we do it next month and I have 27 brewing on my right at 19 on my left.... No shortage for next month if need be but with any luck we won't have to worry :)
> I go for ultrasound Friday on cd10 to see what's happening and hopefully iui next week :)

I am so excited for you angelmom I am sooo hoping that you don't need the ivf and the money would be used for nursery purposes :happydance:


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> angelmom27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Congrats on everyone with eggies brewing! Like many of you would definitely still try even if my cycle was cancelled due to too many eggs! Bring it on lol
> 
> I had my cd7 today and have eight eggs on my right ( 8mm) and six on my left with three around 9mm which they suspect will become my dominant follicles. ( and they are on the side we got pregnant with Elizabeth on :) )
> I would be absolutely thrilled of we got a few mature follicles in our last shot of iui before IVF. Also they scanned all my tiny developing eggs right now for reference for IVF if we do it next month and I have 27 brewing on my right at 19 on my left.... No shortage for next month if need be but with any luck we won't have to worry :)
> I go for ultrasound Friday on cd10 to see what's happening and hopefully iui next week :)
> 
> I am so excited for you angelmom I am sooo hoping that you don't need the ivf and the money would be used for nursery purposes :happydance:Click to expand...

I agree -- good luck Hun !!


----------



## sugarpi24

Wow that's awesome angelmom!!! Hopefully you catch at least one of those eggs!!! :) I didn't know you could get that many at once!! Lol keep us updated!!


----------



## angelmom27

Thanks sugarpi, mrs truth and Christina :) yes we are really excited and hopefully something pans out this month :) I know not all of those eggs will reach maturity but hopefully two or three do :) if there are anymore they won't do the iui but we could try naturally but hopefully that's not the case 

How is everything going for you ladies? Christina are you still having your iui on the next couple of days?


----------



## sugarpi24

My u/s went good...I now have [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected]!! So hopefully they grow a little more if not depending on my level in the blood they drew so we will see I may br triggering tonight. :)


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry ladies I had been posting my responses in the feb IUI thread that is linked here. I am so excited for you angelmom hopefully this is your month. Sugar what date is your actual IUI planned? Your eggys are great sizes


----------



## Brayr08

Your follicles sound great sugarpi!!! 

I'm just sitting here, waiting for our IUI. Since we have to drive 2 hours to get here, we get to just sit out in the car & wait. DH gave his sample at 7:30 & the IUI is scheduled for 10:30. Only 35 minutes to go!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck bray!!! Hope this is the last IUI you guys have to do!!!

We aren't doing an IUI I talked to the nurse and she said that she feel pretty confident that we should do fine without an IUI....my hubbys count was a little off last IUI but she said its based on a 400million sperm count...so since his is half that we should be fine with just timed intercourse...so if it doesn't work this cycle we will do IUI next cycle.


----------



## Brayr08

Just finished IUI & DH 106.3 million. Not as much as last time, but still a really good number.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy!!


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> Just finished IUI & DH 106.3 million. Not as much as last time, but still a really good number.

YEAH !! Go catch that eggy girl


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Thanks sugarpi, mrs truth and Christina :) yes we are really excited and hopefully something pans out this month :) I know not all of those eggs will reach maturity but hopefully two or three do :) if there are anymore they won't do the iui but we could try naturally but hopefully that's not the case
> 
> How is everything going for you ladies? Christina are you still having your iui on the next couple of days?

Im not sure - when I went in today, they said early next week but I will def know more on Friday when I go in for a scan :hugs: 

So Im thinking Monday - I was def hoping for Sat but I will wait if the eggies are still growing :coffee:


----------



## angelmom27

Congrats Brayr! And that's a ton of swimmers!!!! Fingers all crossed!!! 

Christina it looks like we will be days apart probably. I'm going Friday too to see how they are growing and I would guess Monday as well.

Also ladies I read a study about taking robitussin with only one active ingredient called guaifenesin helps create cm and increase fertility. My girlfriend who has been trying a year used it last month ( 200mg twice a day for five days before you ovulate then stop) and she got pregnant that month. The more CM the better so its worth a shot! Also eating pineapple core from ovation day on helps inhibit an enzyme in us that naturally tries to inhibit implantation. Give it a shot ladies i will be :)


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Congrats Brayr! And that's a ton of swimmers!!!! Fingers all crossed!!!
> 
> Christina it looks like we will be days apart probably. I'm going Friday too to see how they are growing and I would guess Monday as well.
> 
> Also ladies I read a study about taking robitussin with only one active ingredient called guaifenesin helps create cm and increase fertility. My girlfriend who has been trying a year used it last month ( 200mg twice a day for five days before you ovulate then stop) and she got pregnant that month. The more CM the better so its worth a shot! Also eating pineapple core from ovation day on helps inhibit an enzyme in us that naturally tries to inhibit implantation. Give it a shot ladies i will be :)

Yeah .. I'm praying for you!! I heard about the pineapple but don't over eat it


----------



## angelmom27

Are there risks of too much? Never heard about that .... Fill me in :)


----------



## Mrstruth

I used mucinex for that same reason regarding the CM! I am excited for you ladies and I hope this IUI brings you all that your hearts wish for


----------



## angelmom27

Oh mrs truth I never knew what that mucinex was. Have you found it helpful? Is it a vitamin supplement?


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Are there risks of too much? Never heard about that .... Fill me in :)

i did a lot of reading on pineapple when I was doing IVF.. I ate some because a lot of sites say not to over eat it.. something about the acid in it, is not good to have too much. :winkwink:


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> I used mucinex for that same reason regarding the CM! I am excited for you ladies and I hope this IUI brings you all that your hearts wish for

hey hun.. How are you feeling


----------



## angelmom27

I know what you mean Christina... I read that your suppose to cut the core into five pieces and each one piece a day post ovulation for five days and not each the fruit bc it's much more acidic. .... Fingers crossed it will assist this month :) 

I'm excited to see what's happening with my eggies tomorrow.... You go as well Christina right?


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls! How did the appointments go this morning?


----------



## Mrstruth

How are your appointments going


----------



## Christina78

Hi ladies .. My meds aren't high enough so my eggys weren't as big as they wanted them so I'm going to up my meds and check them out on Monday to see how they are doing 

I was so disappointed because my eggys are still small :cry: but the doc said that they are in control of my cycle so I'm putting my faith in them :coffee:


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> Hi ladies .. My meds aren't high enough so my eggys weren't as big as they wanted them so I'm going to up my meds and check them out on Monday to see how they are doing
> 
> I was so disappointed because my eggys are still small :cry: but the doc said that they are in control of my cycle so I'm putting my faith in them :coffee:

I am sorry Hun but your time will come soon trust and believe that


----------



## angelmom27

I'm sorry Christina that they weren't as big as you expected but remember if they grow too fast they are likely lower quality eggs. Slow and steady :)

My ultrasound went well and I have a lot if supporting follicles on both sides and two larger follicles on my left and one more on my left that may reach maturity. My estrogen levels are on the rise so they are suspecting that I might be ready on Monday. Here's hoping they grow on the weekend and ill have the iui early next week :) 
I'm really excited to possibly get more than one egg and on the side we got pregnant with Elizabeth...... Fingers crossed :)

How's the 2ww going Brayr?


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> I'm sorry Christina that they weren't as big as you expected but remember if they grow too fast they are likely lower quality eggs. Slow and steady :)
> 
> My ultrasound went well and I have a lot if supporting follicles on both sides and two larger follicles on my left and one more on my left that may reach maturity. My estrogen levels are on the rise so they are suspecting that I might be ready on Monday. Here's hoping they grow on the weekend and ill have the iui early next week :)
> I'm really excited to possibly get more than one egg and on the side we got pregnant with Elizabeth...... Fingers crossed :)
> 
> How's the 2ww going Brayr?

That's exactly what my doc said ;) I hope so !! That they grow and mature like they are supposed too ;) 

Go back to the doctors in the am


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies Christina I can not wait until your appointment so we can hear your awesome news! Good luck ladies I am so happy for you guys


----------



## angelmom27

Just waiting for ultrasound now .... Anxious to see what's happening in there :) fingers crossed for some good news :)


----------



## Christina78

Need your help girls 

I have one big follicle (18) and another one that is (14) which they have me on meds to get that follicle to get bigger

If it doesn't get bigger should I cancel the IUI or go for it ???:cry:


----------



## Brayr08

I say go for it. You've got one that's good sized & one is all it takes. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I say go for it too! Hubby and I were going to go for it if we had to many! Last cycle I only had one good follicle and we still did our IUI...so I would go for it! You only need one to get a baby :)


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I say go for it too! Hubby and I were going to go for it if we had to many! Last cycle I only had one good follicle and we still did our IUI...so I would go for it! You only need one to get a baby :)

Thanks ladies !!! :hugs:

Made me feel better !!!:kiss:


----------



## angelmom27

Christina when I conceived Elizabeth it was with one healthy follicle so I would definitely keep the iui. When are they hoping to trigger you?

I had my ultrasound yesterday and I have one follicle that is 21, one 18 and one 17 ( with lots of little supporting follicles). My E2 levels rose and they triggered me last night and I'm just waiting for ultrasound this morning and then iui at 5pm. They are wanting to see if the 18 and 17 are going to reach maturity or if ill have one egg. They have said if all three mature then they may not do the iui bc of chance of triplets.., I would be do mad! I honestly don't think they will though.,. I'm guess one or two eggs will be nature this morning but who knows! Suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Mrstruth

Angelmom congrats I am happy for you! :happydance: they moved me up to Thursday for my follicles scan. They believe i will ovulate early as well. I been taking opk's side cd8 and two lines yesterday, definitely much darker today and by Thursday I believe it will definitely be positve


----------



## angelmom27

Good luck mrs truth! They did the iui last night and are doing one tonight. They also checked my blood this morning to see if my lh surged with the trigger shot .... My e2 was 1350 and rising but lh was only 4! So they did the trigger and hopefully we get better news And my lh is up. I've found I am much more emotional this cycle. :s I think it's a combo of the meds and the fact that we are moving onto IVF which is terrifying. I so sad that we are going through all if this after losing our daughter...,I just seriously thought we would be cut a break by now :(
Having a hard time staying positive.,,.. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Good luck mrs truth! They did the iui last night and are doing one tonight. They also checked my blood this morning to see if my lh surged with the trigger shot .... My e2 was 1350 and rising but lh was only 4! So they did the trigger and hopefully we get better news And my lh is up. I've found I am much more emotional this cycle. :s I think it's a combo of the meds and the fact that we are moving onto IVF which is terrifying. I so sad that we are going through all if this after losing our daughter...,I just seriously thought we would be cut a break by now :(
> Having a hard time staying positive.,,.. Any suggestions ladies?

Praying for good news for you girl !!!:hugs:
Looks like my IUI is on valentines day !! Maybe that will throw some luck our way :winkwink: if not I'm not ready to give up yet 

Mrstruth - how r u feeling ???


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello Christina! I am feeling great! :happydance: Looks like I will ovulate four days early so I have my scan and trigger tomorrow and IUI (FRIDAY) yes I am right behind you lol I am soooo excited and I am twinges on both side, the right and left. How are you?

Angelmom I hope that this cycle is a success and you will not have to go to ivf


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Hello Christina! I am feeling great! :happydance: Looks like I will ovulate four days early so I have my scan and trigger tomorrow and IUI (FRIDAY) yes I am right behind you lol I am soooo excited and I am twinges on both side, the right and left. How are you?
> 
> Angelmom I hope that this cycle is a success and you will not have to go to ivf

Yes - Im sooo ready ... cant let those bad boys cook anymore lol.. Im on meds that make my body not ovulate early so it gives my body time to let those eggys mature. but Im so ready, bloated a little and def feeling twinges on both sides.. :haha:

MrsTruth - im soooo excited for you girl, I hope your scan goes well !! good results !


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Good luck mrs truth! They did the iui last night and are doing one tonight. They also checked my blood this morning to see if my lh surged with the trigger shot .... My e2 was 1350 and rising but lh was only 4! So they did the trigger and hopefully we get better news And my lh is up. I've found I am much more emotional this cycle. :s I think it's a combo of the meds and the fact that we are moving onto IVF which is terrifying. I so sad that we are going through all if this after losing our daughter...,I just seriously thought we would be cut a break by now :(
> Having a hard time staying positive.,,.. Any suggestions ladies?

:cry: hang in there girl !! It will happen.. I just suggest to stay positive and look towards the future. It always helps me knowing that I have somewhat a plan instead of looking at TTC as a deadend road. :hugs: Praying this is your cycle


----------



## angelmom27

Thanks ladies
Christina I'm now having iui number two tomorrow morning ( v day) as well :) my lh was rising but they wanted to see it a bit higher before iui number two. Like you said hopefully valentines day gives us some good luck! They are doing ultrasound before to see if the other two follicles matured and are releasing as well. Time will tell! 
Good luck tomorrow Christina and good luck mrs truth on Friday!


----------



## Mrstruth

Well I am mad as hell, I am ovulating from the left no follicles on the right and the left is the side they aren't sure if its open, they said its not when performing my hsg, then said partially open then stated it was open, and I am not wasting my money on a procedure that could be be useless! I just can't :growlmad: moments like this makes me not want to be bothered with TTC. So they verified that the opk's were positive but stated that femara gives false positives. They stated that I normally have three or four follicles each side but this time I only have one and that's on the left, my lining was perfect I am cd 11 and my follicle is 13 which may not become mature and is not worth another scan I am done with this TTC mess! My DH just have to face we can't have kids and this is OVER!! This has been more of a headache than anything in m life


----------



## angelmom27

Mrs truth I can only imagine how frustrated you are but you have to remember that either Fallopian tube can pick up an egg from either ovary so it's not over yet.
I know TTC is an emotional and frustrating journey and something we all wish we didn't have to go through but you have to ask yourself if you would be ok stopping now? If not then you just have to keep your eye on the prize and tell yourself you will do anything to get there. 
I know with everything we have been through there have been many times we have a thought of giving up and that there is no point.... But we continue to push through. Sometimes you need to take a month off to take a breather and then start again. We are here for you and I know you can do this xxx


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Well I am mad as hell, I am ovulating from the left no follicles on the right and the left is the side they aren't sure if its open, they said its not when performing my hsg, then said partially open then stated it was open, and I am not wasting my money on a procedure that could be be useless! I just can't :growlmad: moments like this makes me not want to be bothered with TTC. So they verified that the opk's were positive but stated that femara gives false positives. They stated that I normally have three or four follicles each side but this time I only have one and that's on the left, my lining was perfect I am cd 11 and my follicle is 13 which may not become mature and is not worth another scan I am done with this TTC mess! My DH just have to face we can't have kids and this is OVER!! This has been more of a headache than anything in m life

Oooh hun - Im sorry, its the worst news when you hear that you dont have many follicles or that you have ovulated early 

My doctor had me on Lupron which prevents early ovulation. just an FYI maybe worth looking into :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

I had my cd21 progesterone taken today and I did ovulate my level was 15.3.....but I don't think we will be pregnant this cycle. When I took my last shot we were going through a tough situation and so we didn't bd the night of my trigger :(


----------



## Brayr08

Sugarpi, did you BD the next day? I've read your trigger is supposed to cause you to O 36 hours later.


----------



## angelmom27

Sugarpi I ovulated 24 hours after the trigger this cycle abd the egg lives for 48 hours once ovulated.

Ladies I had iui number two yesterday and had ultrasound before. It showed the two follicles released :) so we had our first iui the day before ovulation and the second hours after ovulation which is great timing :) my doctor says its important to do an iui right before ovulation so the swimmers are already up there once the egg drops.... Fingers crossed!!
Either way I'm very confident with our decision to move forward to IVF of this cycle doesn't work bc dh count wasn't as high the second iui and we are both emotionally ready to move forward.... Time will tell! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck angel!!! 

I did the trigger at 6pm Wednesday and then we bded at 1:30pm Thursday afternoon and 130pm Friday afternoon and again Saturday....but idk. We will see. :/


----------



## Brayr08

Anglemom-We're doing one more IUI and then moving on to IVF/ICIS too. We're only going to get one shot at it though. The only thing insurance will help cover will be the ultrasounds and the meds. We'll have to pay for everything else and it will still probably cost us close to $10,000.00. It makes me sick to my stomach to think about, but I guess we'll do what we have to.

Sugarpi-I think your timing sounds great. 

So I'm testing Thursday, which would be 14DPO(I think). When is everyone else testing?


----------



## sugarpi24

Ill be testing Wednesday at the earliest


----------



## Dahlia

:dust: to all of us!!!

Hi ladies...can I join? I'm not new to ttc as it has been 4 excruciating years. but I am new to assisted repro. This cycle was our first IUI. I'm 4dpiui.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies sorry I am so late responding! I had my scan yesterday at 8:30 my RE said that my one LiL follicle is mature it's 16mm and she is expecting it to be bigger by the time of IUI Monday! My endo was 14.25 and I would like for one of you guys to please tell me, is that good? I forgot to ask,they only told me everything is good. They also stated that they believe the Clomids and then quickly switching to the femara and not to worry they will be placing me on medication to increase my follicles next month if this isn't successful! My IUI is Monday at 8:30 DH has to be there at 7:30 to provide his semen! I am so excited. I triggered last night and did test to ensure it was in my system and it is, they did state that my follicle was at the tip of my ovary and that my left tube is open. So I guess we just waiting to see!


----------



## angelmom27

That sounds great mrs truth ... Good luck!

Sugar pi and Brayr are u testing this week or next? Ill be testing a week Wednesday.... Trying to keep busy on the 2ww :)

Brayr I know what you mean about dreading spending the IVF money but I just keep thinking I would spend any amount to have a baby again and I've got good vibes for us!! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

This Wednesday is the earliest I'm testing...I have some Internet cheapies coming. I may test earlier though but idk :(


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies I am now getting dressed to go have my iui done, wish me luck!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck mrstruth!


----------



## Christina78

Mrstruth said:


> Hello ladies I am now getting dressed to go have my iui done, wish me luck!

Good luck Hun !!! I can't wait to hear :hugs:


----------



## Brayr08

Good luck Mrstruth! How were OH's numbers?


----------



## Mrstruth

Today as my IUI, we arrived at the clinic around 7:22 at 7:30 DH went to the back to provide semen. After which 8:00 he came back to the waiting room with me. At 8:15 the reception came and informed us that our plans had been changed and the insurance will only cover monitoring and not treatment. Hsg is covered, laposcropy is covered. S I had to pay 616 for the IUI procedure. I wasn't mad because of paying but because they told us it was and then it's not! Oh well at least the prices isn't as high as the clinic I was going to leave and move to, was charging. At 8:48 am I was called back to the back, where I had to verify my husbands semen. His count was 36 million after wash, which is considered great for a count after wash. The doctor came in, wash her hands, put on gloves, gave me the instructions son what the procedure consists of. The next step was placing the speculum in. She started with a small one but it wasn't long enough (my womb is tilted) so she wanted to are her time and ensure it was done properly, she then grabbed a long speculum and was able to properly add the tube and then inserted my husband's semen. After so I was told to lay there ten mins. I did so, they told me to test in two weeks if positive come back for lab test


----------



## Brayr08

That's awesome Mrstruth! Did you find it very uncomfortable? I thought mine was pretty painful. How many eggies, approx., did you have?


----------



## Mrstruth

They placed me on the clomids and letrozole to lower my follicles she stated because I never had problems with getting pregnancy So they feared multiples. Cycles before the meds I had four on each side. And this was every scan, this cycle just one. Sat it was 16 mm and they had me to trigger.


----------



## angelmom27

Sounds great mrs truth! Now for the 2ww :s


----------



## Dahlia

Best of luck to all of you!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks ladies, wee any of you ladies this nervous?


----------



## Christina78

hi hun.. Nervous is ok.. I was too :hugs: How are you feeling ?


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> hi hun.. Nervous is ok.. I was too :hugs: How are you feeling ?

I am experiencing cramping and twinges since yesterday! I read somewhere that means the IUI wasn't done in proper timing


----------



## Ingodshand

Really, do they think it was too late? I always feel cramping for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> Really, do they think it was too late? I always feel cramping for a few days afterwards.

Thanks InGodsHands I was bit concerned because its a cramping throbbing lol. Well I am heading to 2dpiui and I really can't say. My temps are crazy this cycle


----------



## Ingodshand

I would not worry. probably just left over meds in your system. happy 2ww!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Ingodshand said:


> I would not worry. probably just left over meds in your system. happy 2ww!!

Thanks Hun I a, 2dpiui and I am so excited


----------



## angelmom27

So sugarpi and Brayr any good news today?? :)


----------



## Brayr08

Nope...BFN for me. I'll test again tomorrow since that is when AF is due. Sugarpi, I hope you have better luck. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I tested yesterday and it was negative...and I'm out of tests now so maybe ill go buy one tomorrow morning...


----------



## Mrstruth

I am praying we start seeing some positives in this thread


----------



## angelmom27

I'm sorry ladies but hopefully it's a false negative.... I tested negative with Elizabeth and then had a positive blood work later that day!!! :).... Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Brayr08

Tested again today at 14DPO, BFN. I may test again on Monday, we'll see.


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm going to test either tomorrow or sometime this weekend...when I get more tests. Okay tmi question...anyone get a hickey like mark on your boob close to the nipple and your hubby didn't do it...???


----------



## sugarpi24

Its small...but still I was like wth...


----------



## Brayr08

Can't say that I have. Have you tried googling it? That's my go to for everything. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I googled it and it scared me...sometimes I don't like google. It says it could be breast cancer...or a broken blood vessel...etc...but the main thing it said was breastcancer :(


----------



## Brayr08

Yikes! You should definetly call your doctor. I'm sure it's nothing that serious though. :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

There's no lump so I don't think its that...ill see if it goes away in the next few days. :/ how is everyone else feeling?


----------



## angelmom27

I'm sure it's not anything serious sugarpi... Maybe it's as simple as hiring your chest and not really noticing until later. 
Sugarpi and Brayr are u guys going for blood work? Are you planning to do a other iui or moving onto IVF? We are heading to IVF if we get a negative next week...,. Ready to move forward and hopefully get that positive :)


----------



## Brayr08

We will do one more IUI (number 5), then we'll move on to IVF.


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello everyone :wave: how you, I started the suppositories today! Geesh, 
Sugar I have had one before my dr stated I might have bumped something and just didnt notice. It went away a few days later as if it was never there, so I am sure it may be nothing.

If this cycle is a bust we Aren't paying for the next three cycles of IUI Because the insurance aren't paying for monitoring that assists with treatment. So that's 616 for the semen wash and IUI procedure and also 338 for each scan which they want to do two a month. So with meds that equals to 1467 a cycle and with three more thats 4401. So with 2200 more I could do a IVF here so. We are doing IVF in May


----------



## sugarpi24

I will wait til next week if I don't get my period to do a blood test...but ill be testing tomorrow. So we will see. If I get af we will be doing an IUI this next cycle #2 :) so idk. 

Hopefully the IUI will work so you don't have to do IVF :)


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> I will wait til next week if I don't get my period to do a blood test...but ill be testing tomorrow. So we will see. If I get af we will be doing an IUI this next cycle #2 :) so idk.
> 
> Hopefully the IUI will work so you don't have to do IVF :)

Sounds like you have an awesome plan. I am rooting for you


----------



## angelmom27

Mrs truth I know exactly what you mean about budgeting out the pros and cons of iui vs IVF costs. Another thing to remember is chances are you will have eggs to freeze from IVF and be able to try for baby number two much easier. 
Brayr best of luck with iui number five and I'm keeping everything crossed that you don't need IVF :) I know our clinic has a lot of patients get pregnant on what they have decided is there final iui... It's like IVF scares your body into getting pregnant lol also maybe people stress less because they know they are moving into the next step with higher success rates. Who knows but with any luck we will get our BPF SOON!! :) 

I'm testing Wednesday and just want the day to come so I can know Forsure lol they do blood tests 14 after the iui so Wednesday will be a conclusive answer anyways. Time shall tell!! :)


----------



## angelmom27

Sugarpi with any luck you won't have to worry about IVF either :) fingers crossed you get a positive test this week :)


----------



## Mrstruth

I just feel that it makes more sense for us to end the situation by making the 
Best choice for us and best decision. I always had this inclining that IUI was what we needed but it may just be IVF instead


----------



## sugarpi24

angelmom27 said:


> Sugarpi with any luck you won't have to worry about IVF either :) fingers crossed you get a positive test this week :)

Unfortantly IVF is not an option for us :( there is no way we would be able to afford it. So I'm hoping we get a positive soon..


----------



## Brayr08

Sugarpi, honestly, we can't afford it either. We can barely afford the extra $500.00 a month we're paying for the IUI's. We're just going to have to get real humble and beg relatives for the money. If that wasn't an option IVF would never happen for us.


----------



## sugarpi24

We cant even fix our house so the thought of doing IVF is out. Our house needs work before we decided to spend that much on ivf... :( my insurance covers everything thank goodness 100% and I get 6 iuis covered...we will try that awhile and the nurse seems confident that we can get pregnant with either timed intercourse or IUI...so until that time comes where we have no choice but IVF.. we aren't doing it...or even thinking about it. Its like $11,000-$12,000! Oi! We need that just to fix up our house! :( and I don't think our family has that kind of money to give us :( but I know every person situation is different and I wish no one had to pay that much! :( what us women do to get a baby lol :) its crazy thinking of all the stuff women have tried to get pregnant! But whatever gets us that baby is what will do! :)


----------



## Brayr08

It is ridiculious that we have spend that kind of money to become parents. There are some countries that will allow you one try for free as long as you meet the requirments. My FS has basically told us that timed intercourse really isn't an option for us. So, if the IUI or IVF doesn't work, we're really out of options.


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah it is ridiculous on how much we spend trying when others get pregnant by accident! Its like this isn't fair :( we are going to be broke trying for a baby before we even have one!! :( 

I just checked one of my tests I took the other day and it has one heck evaporate line!!! Its like wow! Looks almost positive to bad it isn't real :( the two test I took today were negative...maybe a shadow of something.. but I'm sure like always ill get my period! :( ill test again Saturday. Hows testing coming along with everyone?


----------



## Mrstruth

Ladies I think we all are on the borderline of pushing it with the finance. Because the money that we are spending out, OMG its ridiculous and I feel that the employers(since I did yrs of audits and insurance claims) aren't selecting plans that assist their employees with infertility. Many individuals blame the insurance company but honestly that is something that is selected by the employer. I am sick to my stomach with the fact I am moving from ttc to ltttc This is a shame. Not to mention this progesterone is making me sick to my stomach, I am having of and on nausea whenever I insert, Has anyone else experience this


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I think my period is here...figured it'd be here today or tomorrow...so far its not full flow...but I think by tomorrow it will be. So on to our #2 IUI :/


----------



## Brayr08

Mrstruth, it makes me sick to my stomach sometimes too. The first cycle I took it was the worse. 

I'm so sorry Sugarpi! I hope IUI number 2 is it for you.


----------



## Mrstruth

Brayr08 said:


> Mrstruth, it makes me sick to my stomach sometimes too. The first cycle I took it was the worse.
> 
> I'm so sorry Sugarpi! I hope IUI number 2 is it for you.

This will be our second IVF first was a flop! So hopefully this one isn't because the first was 10,000 and that's a lot for a mother of three with my DH paying almost a thousand a month CHild support for my step kids


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh my goodness mrstruth! Hope this one works for you!! Ttc to so stressful and sometimes I wonder why I even go to the doctor! :(


----------



## sugarpi24

Well woke up to my period coming full blast...and called the doctors and they said my insurance may not cover any u/s or meds or injectables this cycle since we will be doing cd3 lab work on Monday...it may be to late for it to process...so I may have to wait til next cycle to start the medication! Which is such crap!! What a way to start my weekend!


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> Oh my goodness mrstruth! Hope this one works for you!! Ttc to so stressful and sometimes I wonder why I even go to the doctor! :(

I know exactly how you are feeling Sugar. My doctor waited until the day of IUI to tell me that my insurance wasn't really going to cover the IUI and monitoring may be rejected :growlmad:. Why do we have insurance if our employers won't help select plans that fits the employees needs. And fertility is one of them 

my fertility chart with fertility friend states that I ovulated on cd 15 which I had believed due to on Saturday cd13 my scan confirmed a mature egg at 16mm and it was at the very tip of my ovary preparing to release. Now according to countdown I ovulated cd 17 instead, which this wouldn't be the first month, because Clomids made me ovulate later. Can any of you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## sugarpi24

I don't chart mrstruth due to it not being right...stressed me @ut cuz my temps were everywhere. So I'm not sure what to say about your chart. I would go by the u/s I believe that is more accurate than temps. :) 

No one told me my insurance required me to register is I was doing fertility treatment...I had no clue...so when I called last month to get my injectables they said I needed to register and its like okay so I did...they almost had me pay back all the u/s and meds and IUI and testing I had done in the past!!! :( its like are you serious?! But they finally got it straightened out and they said they would cover everything.


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> I don't chart mrstruth due to it not being right...stressed me @ut cuz my temps were everywhere. So I'm not sure what to say about your chart. I would go by the u/s I believe that is more accurate than temps. :)
> 
> No one told me my insurance required me to register is I was doing fertility treatment...I had no clue...so when I called last month to get my injectables they said I needed to register and its like okay so I did...they almost had me pay back all the u/s and meds and IUI and testing I had done in the past!!! :( its like are you serious?! But they finally got it straightened out and they said they would cover everything.

My insurance made me register as well and I didn't find out that I had to until Monday at 8:15 a few mins before the IUI :growlmad: I was hot and ticked. I didn't think that was fair or right. We all go through so much with TTC


----------



## sugarpi24

Yes I agree!! I registered after my IUI...after my hsg...after everything I have been through for the past 6 months I believe...its like wow...and the insurance or my doctor didn't say anything about it not being covered since I didn't register before hand... :/ I have aetna insurance...and I'm happy that they cover everything pretty much but dang! They are a pain in the butt! :( when do you go back to the doctor mrstruth?


----------



## Mrstruth

sugarpi24 said:


> Yes I agree!! I registered after my IUI...after my hsg...after everything I have been through for the past 6 months I believe...its like wow...and the insurance or my doctor didn't say anything about it not being covered since I didn't register before hand... :/ I have aetna insurance...and I'm happy that they cover everything pretty much but dang! They are a pain in the butt! :( when do you go back to the doctor mrstruth?

OMG we were just switched to Aetna as well! And this is exactly what happen to me


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol yeah they only cover 6 iuis a lifetime...gonal f and ovidrel...they don't cover follistem like the doctors wanted to do...and they told my doctor that I have unlimited iuis well found out that isn't true...and they don't cover IVF... :( its like ahhh! My nurse said she has never had so much trouble with insurance before as she has now with mine! They had her on the phone for over an hour!! :(


----------



## angelmom27

Oh ladies the crap we go through!! I'm just sitting here hoping we all get our happy news sometime in the near future!! I know iui and IVF are so expensive and I spent the first four years trying to avoid IVF but we have just come to terms that doing IUIs would probably end up being more money in the long run :s Patients at our clinic have taken out double mortgages on their houses just to afford IVF... It's nuts what we have to do and I seriously just wish there was another option but at least iui and IVF is available to us.... Just think fifty years ago women had nothing :(


----------



## sugarpi24

Exactly angel! Its crazy all the options we have now!


----------



## Christina78

Sugarpi24.. Im sorry hun that the witch got you.. She just never stays away when you want her too yucky :cry:

What is your next step, are you trying IUI again. Im still thinking on what Im going to do if this IUI didn't take. Should I take a month off and do another cycle or go right into another cycle. Im hoping that we caught this one eggy but one doesn't give me high hopes but Im still hoping ! :hugs:


----------



## Christina78

angelmom27 said:


> Oh ladies the crap we go through!! I'm just sitting here hoping we all get our happy news sometime in the near future!! I know iui and IVF are so expensive and I spent the first four years trying to avoid IVF but we have just come to terms that doing IUIs would probably end up being more money in the long run :s Patients at our clinic have taken out double mortgages on their houses just to afford IVF... It's nuts what we have to do and I seriously just wish there was another option but at least iui and IVF is available to us.... Just think fifty years ago women had nothing :(

I know how you feel girl.. I tried IVF twice with chemicals both times but I always say hey its possible, you just have to check out all possible options. There is so much help out there but you have to go through lots of hoops :dohh: but if you even get a chance to try it - its worth it :hugs:

I hope you get your sticky bean soon


----------



## sugarpi24

Well tomorrow I go in for day 3 blood work for my insurance....and u/s to check for cysts...and then if all is good...start femera tomorrow night and hope insurance okays the injectables...if not...depending on how many follicles I get this cycle...we will try another IUI...not sure yet...I'm thinking for sure another IUI... :/

When do you test Christina?


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Well tomorrow I go in for day 3 blood work for my insurance....and u/s to check for cysts...and then if all is good...start femera tomorrow night and hope insurance okays the injectables...if not...depending on how many follicles I get this cycle...we will try another IUI...not sure yet...I'm thinking for sure another IUI... :/
> 
> When do you test Christina?

Im happy to see youre not giving up yet :hugs: I go in on Thursday for my betas !!


----------



## sugarpi24

Nope! I figured it wouldn't happen this last cycle anyways... so all is good. :) good luck Thursday!!


----------



## angelmom27

I'm right before you Christina.., I think I'm
Going Wednesday for blood. I've had sore boobs and been tired but had a negative this morning so who knows. How are you feeling?

Good luck sugarpi today at ultrasound


----------



## sugarpi24

Well bad news :( I have a small cyst on one of my ovaries and so we have to take a "break" this cycle from meds :( so we can still try just no femera or injectables or anything :( they offered to put me on bcp this cycle since my cycles vary...but I said no that if I don't get my period then we can try provera or progesterone... so guess it'll be another month :(


----------



## angelmom27

Sorry sugarpi :( I've been there and it sucks! With any luck provera will help you get your cycle and you can just try the old fashion way this month 

Had a negative this morning and blood work done .... So just waiting to hear then into IVF :s seriously terrified it won't work :( hoping we are all cut a break sometime soon


----------



## Brayr08

Sugarpi, what size was your cyst?
Angelmom, I hope your bloods come back positive! IVF scares me as well. So much money wasted if it doesn't work.
AF finally showed up today. I'm going in Thursday for my internal ultra sound. I'm praying that pesky cyst has disappeared. I also think I'm going to ask them to up the dose of Follistim I've been taking. It's only produced one good sized follicle & I wouldn't mind one or two more to increase our odds.


----------



## sugarpi24

Idk what the size was...they said it was small...and nothing to worry about...and that it would be gone by next cycle...so I guess its nothing major...just they don't want to take any chances...


----------



## angelmom27

Mine was the same sugarpi and it was gone after my period.

Negative blood today :( so bummed out :( onto IVF and hoping we are finally cut a freaking break!


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay :/ hope mines gone :/ they said its on the right side and its 30x40? Isn't that big?


----------



## sugarpi24

Hope IVF works for you angel!! Goodness at least one of us girls need to catch a break!


----------



## angelmom27

Thanks sugarpi I'm really hoping so :)
My cyst was about 32 and it was gone at day three of my next cycle. I'm sure you will be fine :)


----------



## Brayr08

angel-I hope IVF works for you. Please keep us informed of the whole process. I'm very interested as I'm probably headed that way myself...even though I REALLY hope it doesn't come to that.

AFM-I had my CD3 ultrasound this morning and all my cysts are gone!!! Woohoo!!! They are also upping my meds. I REALLY hope this helps me produce more than just one good sized follicle. I want this to work SO SO SO bad!!! The last cycle I was completely pesamistic. I mean, I hoped it would work, but I just a had feeling it wouldn't. This cycle, I'm feeling much better. I'm just praying I get 2-4 really good sized/mature follicles that will produce some nice ripe eggies so I can FINALLY get that illusive BFP.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck bray!! :) I hope it works for you too!


----------



## Mrstruth

I am sorry angel! Hopeful IVF helps me and you both. 
Hello ladies! Stopped in to check on you ladies, good luck to those doing IUI this cycle. My IUI was a bust! I am 11 dpo by fertility friend and 9dpo by countdown. I tested today and bfn. Thinking about doing both Clomids and femara this upcoming cycle


----------



## Mrstruth

https://youtu.be/CV7duQhDbrA


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww that sucks mrstruth! But your not out til af shows :) hope she stays away for you!! 

Hoping to do our second IUI by the end of this month...beginning of next... :( as long as everything is clear!


----------



## Mrstruth

Thanks Sugar, I hope you are able to do one next month, I will have my fingers crossed for you.

Afm I am starting to think these progesterone suppositories are irritating my uterus, I have had negative hpts yet, my uterus has a lot of pressure, tightness and twinging. Can the progesterone cause this


----------



## Brayr08

I'm not sure. They can cause yeast infections though. Yea...not fun.


----------



## Mrstruth

Brayr08 said:


> I'm not sure. They can cause yeast infections though. Yea...not fun.

Thanks Brayr I was very nervous! But I am exciting about the upcoming IVF in a few months


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> Aww that sucks mrstruth! But your not out til af shows :) hope she stays away for you!!
> 
> Hoping to do our second IUI by the end of this month...beginning of next... :( as long as everything is clear!

Hey momma - How are you :hugs:

My 2nd IUI was a no good :( so we are trying our third and last IUI

Hopefully we can get really aggressive and get a good sample :shrug: Just really sad lately. I feel so stressed out lately


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm sorry Christina!! I hope it works for you!! Third times a charm! :)


----------



## Christina78

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm sorry Christina!! I hope it works for you!! Third times a charm! :)

I hope so too but Im just ready to get it going and pray it works :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

I know it sucks playing the waiting game! :( its all ttc is! For me being as impatient sometimes I'm surprised I haven't gone crazy...okay maybe I have a little already...but still :) I told my mom that next time she comes over ill have the nursery upstairs all done and ill be rocking a baby doll and when she walks in ill say " grandmas here..." lol I can just picture it...


----------



## Mrstruth

Hello ladies, I am confused, I been testing negative the last three days but I haven't tested today and I also stopped the progesterone two days ago, they started irritating my va-jay jay :cry: I took my temp and instead of my temp going down its shooting up, I am wondering what could cause this. Yesterday my temp was 98.1 and today it's 98.3


----------



## Brayr08

Mrstruth-That's why I stopped temping after I saw that I ovulated. I don't really think they help much other than to confuse you when it comes close to AF. My temps were crazy when I started taking the progesterone also.

Sugarpi-I told my brother (who is getting married this fall) that if he has a baby before me I think I'll go crazy. DH looked at me and says, "You'll GO crazy? You went crazy a LONG time ago..." Which I agreed. So, I feel ya. This TTC business makes you insane! 

AFM- I had an internal ultrasound today (CD 8). I have two follicles on my left ovary that are sizes 14 & 15 and one on my right that is an 11. My tentative plan is to do one more night of injections and then do the IUI on Friday, but they're going to call me back later today after they get the results of my blood draw and talk to the doctor. I am SO hopeful and optimistic this cycle. I hope that doesn't come back to bite me in the butt.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck bray!! :) hope it works this time!!


----------



## Mrstruth

Good luck Brayr I hope all goes well


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls!!! IUI day today. :) DH are just sitting in the car waiting to do the actual procedure. Yipee... I'm feeling pretty optimistic this time. I had a lot of bleeding on Thursday & so they did an internal ultrasound this morning (which they never do otherwise) & my lining looks great & I have 2 really good looking follicles & possibly a third, that all look like they should release in the next 4-6 hours...which is perfect. Just praying we catch an egg this cycle. I am so ready to be done w/all this!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck bray!!! :) I really hope it works for you guys this time!!


----------



## angelmom27

Good luck Brayr and fingers crossed this is your month! 
Tomorrow I have ultrasound to see how my eggs are coming for IVF and presently look four months pregnant from all the swelling! Lol hopefully ill actually be that way soon :) I'm so happy with our decision to move forward and the retrieval will be sometime this week which is perfect bc I'm off for march break :) keeping everything crossed for us :)

Oh and a cool stat... IVF and iui are at the highest success rates from march to may :)


----------



## Brayr08

anglemom-How did the scan go? I hope you've got a ton follicles. 

I had to make an appointment today so that if I'm not pregnant, we can discuss our next option...meaning IVF. Bummer...I really hope it worked and I don't have to worry about it though.


----------



## sugarpi24

:( good luck bray! I hope you don't have to do IVF :( but if you do I hope it brings your bfp!! 

I don't know if its because Im not taking any meds this cycle and I'm having "withdrawals" but I feel like I'm getting irritated easily...and going crazy! :/ I have crazy moods anyways...but it seems worse this month :(


----------



## Christina78

I pray for you ladies.. lots of follicles and lots of BFP !!:hugs:

Im going to hopefully attempt our third IUI this Fri or Sat.. 6-8 follicles on my left side that is open as of Tuesday 

so hopefully they made a good progess in growth tomorrow morning. last try, so im hoping and praying :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Christina!!! I hope it works!


----------



## Brayr08

Did you have an appointment today Christina to see how your follicles were doing?


----------



## Christina78

Everything went really good !! Im going to post a pic of my follicle sizes :hugs:

I have two that are ready now and 4-5 that are just about there, so one more day of meds, trigger Fri @ 6pm and IUI on Sat !! :coffee:


----------



## Brayr08

Sounds good girl! FX!!!!!


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> Sounds good girl! FX!!!!!

To you too !!! Baby dust to us all :flower:


----------



## Mrstruth

Sounds great ladies ...
Afm Today is cd12 I received my first smiley face on the opk yesterday and uploaded it on my FB page because my iPad does not do uploads. And my laptop is at home :dohh: I normally get my first positive on opk around cd15 or maybe as early as 14 a positive that is as strong as the control line, so cd11 is very early seeing that I normally ovulate cd 15 or 17 17th lately, besides the last months trigger shot. I am not doing temp this cycle either. I been having twinges from my left and right side so I don't which I would ovulate on, my appointment is Wed and yet I am a week 4-5 early with ovulating. But hey it's okay! I am excited to see you ladies results this cycle and wishing you all the best. Thanks for all of your support. My Facebook page again is www.facebook.com/ttcbabybumpaftertr


----------



## Brayr08

So, I tested this morning (10dpo) and I saw a *VERY* faint line. So, it's either left overs from my trigger shot, an evap line or the start of my BFP. Obviously I'm hoping for the latter. I'll test again tomorrow to see if it gets darker or dissappears. I know I should probably wait until Thursday, but yea, there is no way that's going to happen. :)


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> So, I tested this morning (10dpo) and I saw a *VERY* faint line. So, it's either left overs from my trigger shot, an evap line or the start of my BFP. Obviously I'm hoping for the latter. I'll test again tomorrow to see if it gets darker or dissappears. I know I should probably wait until Thursday, but yea, there is no way that's going to happen. :)

Im praying for you.. my first cycle I tested on day 10 and it was bone dry.. neg 

So I think it looks good for you !! :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck bray!! I hope its a real bfp! :)


----------



## Brayr08

Well, I think I maybe jumped the gun. 11DPO, and now the test is completely blank. I'm just really low today. I know it's still early, but it still sucks.


----------



## Mrstruth

Brayr I know you are feeling down try to stay positve. I hope things look up for you


----------



## Brayr08

Hey girls, this month was a bust! Oh well. Doc isn't going to make us do IVF next, instead they're going to do a hybrid of femara, follistum, ovidrel, IUI and prometrium. This will be my first experiance with femara. Super excited and releaved that we don't have to do IVF right away. I have a feeling that when I go to my consult on Thursday that will be the main topic of conversation though.

Where is everyone else in there cycles?


----------



## sugarpi24

Awesome bray!! I hope that works! The doctor must think that you don't need IVF to get pregnant. :) its crazy how many options there are for women to get pregnant! Good luck I hope you don't have to do IVF! :) 

I am waiting for af to show so we can get this show on the road :)


----------



## Mrstruth

That's super Brayr I hope that next cycle gives you all that you need


----------



## Christina78

Brayr08 said:


> Hey girls, this month was a bust! Oh well. Doc isn't going to make us do IVF next, instead they're going to do a hybrid of femara, follistum, ovidrel, IUI and prometrium. This will be my first experiance with femara. Super excited and releaved that we don't have to do IVF right away. I have a feeling that when I go to my consult on Thursday that will be the main topic of conversation though.
> 
> Where is everyone else in there cycles?

That's awesome girl !!! Come on BFP :hugs:

I'm 8dpiui - trying to stay positive


----------



## Mrstruth

Christina78 said:


> Brayr08 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, this month was a bust! Oh well. Doc isn't going to make us do IVF next, instead they're going to do a hybrid of femara, follistum, ovidrel, IUI and prometrium. This will be my first experiance with femara. Super excited and releaved that we don't have to do IVF right away. I have a feeling that when I go to my consult on Thursday that will be the main topic of conversation though.
> 
> Where is everyone else in there cycles?
> 
> That's awesome girl !!! Come on BFP :hugs:
> 
> I'm 8dpiui - trying to stay positiveClick to expand...

Christina it will happen, I have everything crossed for you


----------

